#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-04
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: FYI, fixing the ubuntu-drivers-common autopkgtest now
<jibel> pitti, I looked at python-csb, besides the test creates data in dist-package which is wrong, the main issue with the autopkgtest part is a python path order. But then the package requires scilab which is not installable. So I'll have a another look when this get fixed.
<pitti> jibel: thanks
<davmor2> Morning all
<elfy> morning davmor2
<elopio> good morning everybody.
<balloons> morning elopio
<elfy> hi balloons
<balloons> hello elfy
<elfy> good weekend I trust
<balloons> elfy, yes, it's nice to get outside :-)
<elfy> it is - though it was windy and wet here - so it was nice to stay indoors :p
<balloons> heh.. we had a couple really nice days. Yesterday was the first "cooler" day here of the season.. we're in fall now
<davmor2> morning elopio
<elfy> balloons: yep it's definitely autumnal
<alesage> pitti hi, a question about dbusmock--when setting a property on a battery, e.g., wouldn't we expect to be able to see those properties in d-feet?
<pitti> alesage: FYI, "properties set on mocked batteries don't show up in d-feet"
<pitti> alesage: known, as dbusmock doesn't generate introspection for properties ATM
<pitti> alesage: (it's not actually that easy to do so)
<alesage> pitti ok interesting, this 'introspection' is new to me
<pitti> alesage: as for replacing the actual upower instance: sudo killall upowerd; sudo PYTHONPATH=. python3 -m dbusmock -t upower
<pitti> (from trunk checkout)
<pitti> alesage: you can leave out the PYTHONPATH for running from the installed package, of course
<alesage> pitti right, I'm able to show that I think by killing and running those tests
<pitti> alesage: more detailled answer will have to wait for tomorrow, I'm afraid
<pitti> (i. e. reviewing your branch, etc.)
<alesage> pitti, ok thanks--that gives me an opportunity to add more to review :)
<pitti> alesage: but it's a bit unfriendly, and needs root privs, so better run the tests on a private bus
<alesage> pitti, my theory is that I need to run as authentic to trick unity, what do you think?
<pitti> alesage: if you can (re)start unity for the tests, running a private system bus should be fine
<pitti> alesage: if you need to deal with an existing running instance, then not, indeed
<alesage> pitti ok interesting, will follow up tomorrow thx :)
<samgabbay> Greetings and salutations to all canonicallians and ubuntunians
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, just wanted to let you know that my adventure with ubiquity ended here: bug number 1247359  take a look at the screenshot I attached to the bug report
<Letozaf_> bug 1247359
<ubot5> bug 1247359 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "garbled screen when trying to install python-autopliot on Virtualbox VM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247359
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<balloons> doug5, howdy howdy
<balloons> Noskcaj, hello to you too :-)
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<doug5> balloons, hello!
<elopio> balloons: can you review here, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-clock-app/qmlscene_launch/+merge/193842
<balloons> elopio, oO.. is this the first?
<elopio> balloons: first of what?
<balloons> elopio,  I thought you had some others as well
<doug5> balloons, how is it going?
<balloons> doug5, excellent, yourself?
<doug5> balloons, not too bad :)
<doug5> balloons, going to make a coffe and then check the mp
<balloons> doug5, perfect. I'm trying to find it in the list, haha
<balloons> did you make the tweaks?
<balloons> nvm, found it
<TheLordOfTime> balloons: ping.
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, pong
<TheLordOfTime> balloons: RE: QA/BugSquad merger blueprint, I added a section for "Other Concerns" based on the last message to the mailing lists by AG Restringere.
<TheLordOfTime> can you comment on that?  (RE: Bug Control and this merger, which was targeted for Bug Squad)
<TheLordOfTime> because when you and I last spoke on it, the general idea I got was that Bug Control would be left alone in the merger, because of the separate application procedures and enhanced bug permission sets.
<TheLordOfTime> also, forgive some... lagginess... in the messages I'm sending to IRC, my client's still sifting through its initial connection-sending buffer to the channels :/
<elfy> that's what I'd assumed - conversation certainly appeared to be of the 'not touching those perms with a barge pole'
<elfy> TheLordOfTime: ^^
<TheLordOfTime> elfy: that was my assumption as well
<TheLordOfTime> just want to confirm that.
<elfy> yep
<elopio> balloons: no, I haven't noticed that was a problem in the apps. Maybe I'll need more branches like this one.
<TheLordOfTime> elfy: I did make a note of the distinction on the MLs to AG, so the only issue here is whether my assumptions were correct
<TheLordOfTime> and I modified the blueprint for it adding an "Other Concerns" section where responses could be posted by the masters of the blueprint
<elfy> I tend to glaze over with blueprints unless they are xubuntu ones :)
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<balloons> elfy, TheLordOfTime I saw the message today ,but have not digested it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I ran ubuntu-rssreader-app autopilot tests on my PC and on the device, I have different failures in different parts of the tests
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  hehe, no problem, I was just confirming the information I gathered from the discussion you and I had shortly after the first message in the lists was sent :)
<TheLordOfTime> that bugcontrol wouldn't be touched during the merger
<Letozaf_> balloons, I must admit I am a bit confused :P
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, yes, that's my thoughts, but its open to discussion @ vUDS certainly
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-( different failures?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, on my PC sometimes the toolbar behaves in a strange way making the test fail
<Letozaf_> balloons, instead on the device this does not happen
<balloons> Letozaf_, well, we should fix things like that
<Letozaf_> balloons, is it better for me to wait for you guys to migrate to 1.4 or what?
<TheLordOfTime> balloons: indeed, I've added to the blueprint about "Concerns" (separate than thoughts) but based on the general discussion, I was pretty certain that we were identifying Bug Squad and Bug Control as separate distinct entities in this.
<TheLordOfTime> I think hggdh has a similar observation, but I would highly contest merging bugcontrol with qa, if only because the QA team doesn't necessarily have elevated bug permissions similar to Bug Control has (this same distinction applies to Bug Control vs. Bug Squad)
<TheLordOfTime> (so far that discussion hasn't happened, but it's also not my call :P)
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, excellent. Thanks for putting all that into the blueprint
<balloons> good stuff
<balloons> Letozaf_, the best scenario is the tests work well before the migration
<balloons> so after you migrate you have a baseline to ensure it still works :-)
<hggdh> balloons: hi
<balloons> hggdh, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes but the toolbar strange behavior, how do I cope with that ?
<hggdh> balloons: I have been unable to answer your proposal due to the lack of a working system. I can only access IRC via a convoluted setup, while I wait for the replacement laptop to arrive
<hggdh> (a System76! YEAH!)
<balloons> hggdh, funzies!
<hggdh> balloons: but so that at least I have something said: I all all for the merge of bugsquad (hell, *I* suggested it to you ;-)
<hggdh> for bugcontrol, I am not sure -- I think it should be left aside, at least for the moment, since it affects many more people than bugsquad
<TheLordOfTime> +1 for hggdh's opinions
<hggdh> er. "many more people" should be understood as "many more people with higher access, not necessarily dealing with QA"
<TheLordOfTime> exactly my concern too.
<hggdh> yeah, just reading the backlog now
<elfy> TheLordOfTime: so where is this blueprint?
 * elfy ought to look ... 
 * hggdh goes AFK -- meeting
<balloons> elfy, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1311-quality-bugsquad
<elfy> balloons: thanks
<TheLordOfTime> sorry for not giving it to ya, elfy, I was distracted by other things
<TheLordOfTime> namely responding to AG on the bugsquad list
<TheLordOfTime> speaking of which, hggdh, when you get a chance, I'd like your input on his suggestions on the bugsquad ML.
<TheLordOfTime> no rush though, I made my concerns noted.
 * Letozaf_ is rebooting PC
<balloons> doug5, did you see victor's response?
<doug5> balloons, yep, working on it
<knome> balloons, allö
<balloons> knome, allo
<knome> balloons, starting to have the plans for QA ready soon?
<balloons> knome, what do you mean?
<knome> objectives for 14.04
<knome> and how's the team merging goin on?
<knome> *going too
<balloons> knome, ohh.. indeed, there's a blueprint for vUDS
<balloons> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1311-quality-bugsquad
<balloons> I sent back a mail reply.. perhaps I should make a thread just for this
<balloons> elfy didn't see it either and he sees everything
<balloons> i'll just add it to the general psa on blueprints
<knome> mhm
<knome> i'm not following -quality or -bugs or anything like that
<knome> :P
<doug5> balloons, ok, patch is done, I will finalize it tomorrow
<balloons> doug5, sounds like working ?
<doug5> balloons, yeah, a little bit tricky though. Actually, I can push it right now so you can have a look
<balloons> ohh cool
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-05
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> balloons, do you know anything about Dan's ubiquity tests. I fixed the runner to work with his latest branch and trusty, but default installation is in Finnish. Do you know if it is expected?
<xnox> jibel: it picks a random language (from a few sane ones) and executes test in different language each time.
<xnox> jibel: i think that's good =) it's a bit of fuzzy testing ;-)
<xnox> (sane, meaning that the first char of the language name in in ASCII, so no weird languages)
<jibel> xnox, okay I see, but perhaps we should have a default installation in English so we have a base of comparison when this 'fuzzy' testing fails?
<xnox> jibel: why? =) are the logs all in Finish as well? as a developer the messages I care about are emitted in english I think.
<xnox> jibel: it would be nice to override a language, and force tests in a particular language. E.g. this jenkins job always tests english, this one french, and this one does a random one.
<jibel> xnox, some of them are in Finnish, but the main issue I see is that we have no reference and don't know if it fails because of the language or because the core is broken (i.e it takes more time to identify the cause of the problem)
<xnox> jibel: ack.
<pitti> jibel: thanks for doing the discard tests! I'm slightly confused about them, particularly why the "read compiled tree" test is so much slower
<pitti> jibel: AFAICS, "discard" should mostly make a difference (much slower) on deletion; without discarding, writing gets slower over the weeks/months, but reading should always be equally fast no matter how much garbage there is on the disk or whether or not you use dicard
<jibel> pitti, agreed. The test does an os.walk on the kernel tree and a sync() at the end. The sync might explain the bug difference between the default options and noatime but I don't see why it would make a difference when adding discard.
<jibel> s/bug/big/
<elopio> good morning.
<njin> ubuntukylin
<jibel> balloons, I'm activating autopilot test of ubiquity for lubuntu, xubuntu and edubuntu. any other flavor you'd like to see?
<balloons> oO :-) umm.. I believe you can do it for ubuntu gnome also
<elfy> oooh - I like the sound of that :)
<xnox> jibel: excellent. once they run green for a while, we'd want to start blocking proposed -> current migration, unless autopilot passes.
<samgabbay> Hello Canonicallians And Ubuntunians
<samgabbay> you have to be kidding me -_-
<DanChapman> evening all :-)
<elfy> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> heya elfy :-) hows things?
<elfy> pretty good thanks
<elfy> I am going to try and get to the membership meeting on the 7th to shout from the sidelines :)
<elfy> DanChapman: word from the wise, or old, whichever you prefer - make sure your reference on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards actually points to you :)
<DanChapman> elfy thanks :-) Oh i'm sure i did it correctly I'll fix that now. What does a membership meeting entail anyway?
<elfy> well from memory - I went - answered some questions and that was it
<elfy> might want to try and scrounge some testimonials up - even if you have got 2 excellent people there already lol
<DanChapman> elfy yes I was going to get on that. Ive just got back from a trip to birmingham so just getting my self back in order :-)
<elfy> yep - r/l trumps everything else :)
<elfy> you like working with OU? I did some of that before I managed to go to a uni fulltime
<DanChapman> The OU is ok I suppose it seems a bit of a long winded load of nothing at times. I was up in birmingham at computeach training centre i'm doing some extra courses with them something a bit more practical than theoretical stuff :-)
<elfy> DanChapman: yea - I found that - but it is supposedly part time - I was glad I was in a position to go fulltime
<elfy> even if I was 38
<DanChapman> elfy I decided to study full-time doing the maximum amount of modules a year with them as I had funding for it and I could spend more time at home with the kids this way :-)
<elfy> not too bad then - and time at home is great :)
<balloons> DanChapman, howdy
<balloons> did you see this? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot_ubiquity-devel/lastCompletedBuild/ARCH=i386,TESTNAME=test_custom_install,label=rabisu/testReport/ubiquity_autopilot_tests.tests.test_custom_install/CustomInstallTestCase/test_custom_install/
<DanChapman> balloons, howdy :-) There running again, YAY!
<TheLordOfTime> balloons: remind me about these vUDS things, when are they and where are they held?
<elfy> on the interwebs TheLordOfTime
<elfy> just saying ...
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, uds.ubuntu.com
<TheLordOfTime> elfy: yes, i know that, but *where* on the interwebs :P
<elfy> community track generally
<balloons> yes, elfy is correct again
<balloons> 2/2
<elfy> that's this week sorted then :p
<TheLordOfTime> balloons: expect me to be in attendance, is this having a corresponding hangout?
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, yes, irc and g hangout
<TheLordOfTime> might i ask who all's in the hangout so far?  (if you even know)
<elfy> not me
 * elfy is unloved
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<balloons> haha, he could join if he wanted
<elfy> :)
<balloons> you can mute your video :-)
<balloons> audio only is fine.. anyways, whoever wants to enter the hangout can do so
<elfy> he turns up - he lurks on irc - he has no webcam :p
<TheLordOfTime> hehe, well, i asked because i wouldn't mind being in attendance there, but of course, if there's people higher up the chain who need to be there then that's fine.
<TheLordOfTime> now, if only i could tell the system that I was going to be in attendance >.>
<balloons> DanChapman, yes they are running.. xnox and jibel had a bit of conversation this morning about them.. basically they want to start blocking migrations from proposed once they are fully vetted
<balloons> so we've arrived.. I'm wondering why the non-fatal error occurs that we see
<DanChapman> balloons, that non-fatal is the catching the known bug that for the 'Something else' page title switching back to the title of the page before :-)
<balloons> Ohh.. :-) It wasn't obvious as the ref and actual are the "same"
<DanChapman> balloons, yes ref and actual should not be the same on that one. I actually need to sort the error messages a bit to make them clearer :-)
<elopio> can I get a review here, please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-weather-app/fix1248296-button_objectName/+merge/193997
<elopio> I don't know... maaaybeee, balloons?
<balloons> o, o, pick me, pick me.. file manager hates me right now
<elopio> :)
<davmor2> elopio: don't pick balloons he seems to eager
<balloons> davmor2, sadly it was a 2 line change.. i get no respite
<davmor2> balloons: oh well that's okay then :D
<davmor2> balloons: Filemanager hates me too so I don't think you are specifically singled out ;)
<balloons> davmor2, :-)
<balloons> buonasera Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yay!!
<Letozaf_> balloons, I fixed one of rssreader-app tests
<balloons> Letozaf_, excellent ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will propose for merge
<balloons> tested on the phone eh?
<Letozaf_> balloons, argh! not yes just on the desktop, I will do it now :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, on the phone I got one failure on 3 tests now, used to be 3
<balloons> Letozaf_, excellent
<dkessel> good evening. does it help to get a bug fixed if i convince people to say "i am affected by this bug" on launchpad? balloons ? ;)
<dkessel> oh... there goes indicator-datetime again....
<balloons> dkessel, that turns up the bug heat
<balloons> high heat / priority bugs would get looked at sooner :-) But developers are developers..
<dkessel> mhh :/ well bug 1179180 is both old and annoying and has heat of 94 already....
<ubot5> bug 1179180 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Impossible to open Empathy contact list window if already started with '-h' option" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179180
<dkessel> try convincing your gf that ubuntu is easy to use and she can simply chat with you by clicking..... "oh, well that does not work... let me see..." ....
<dkessel> ok checking the list... heat of 94 is nothing for the empathy package... top heat entry is 1586...
<balloons> dkessel, weird bug
<dkessel> annoying one :p
<balloons> nice workaround someone posted, heh
<dkessel> yup :) we can make that a patch for the empathy package then :p... a modified .desktop file
<balloons> lol.. I use pidgin :-)
<balloons> althought honestly I mostly just use IRC..
<balloons> which is netheir pidgin nor empathy
<dkessel> thinking of switching back to pidgin too...
<balloons> elopio, wjat
<balloons> is up with the weather app?
<dkessel> sigh... finding my phone using my laptop's bluetooth is broken too...
<samgabbay> anyone know how to decrpt a openpgp key?
<samgabbay> for launchpad
<elopio> balloons: it's using a lot of indexes, that now are not returning the right components.
<elopio> thomi: I think you can also approve the clock branch.
<balloons> elopio, everything is still unamed eh?
<balloons> dkessel, broken as in broken by the update to saucy or ?
<elopio> balloons: yes, this is not an easy app.
<dkessel> balloons, not sure if it was already broken in raring tbh
<elopio> take a look at my workaround: today_item.get_parent().get_children_by_type('QQuickItem', focus=False, z=1)
<balloons> elopio, whoa.. is that for the search
<elopio> I'm not proud of what I'm doing :(
<elopio> that's because we have two quickitems, one for today and one for tomorrow.
<elopio> I don't know how to assign the object names for them on QML. I'll report a bug, but for now we need to work it around for autopilot 1.4.
<balloons> elopio, which
<elopio> balloons: which what?
<elopio> sorry, I didn't see the ping.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-weather-app/autopilot-1.4/+merge/194036
<elopio> is it too bad? ^
 * balloons looks
<balloons> hmm.. we should be able to get objectnames for labels
<elopio> balloons: yes, but I'm not sure how to do that. robotfuel has a branch that adds an emulator for the comboboxes
<elopio> but he's also using the text of the labels.
<balloons> elopio, I can add them..
 * balloons grabs branch
<elopio> :D
<robotfuel> balloons: ping me if you want help :D
<robotfuel> elopio: you have to add the OptionSelectorDelegate and ListElement options as a dictionary
<elopio> that sounds nice.
<robotfuel> elopio: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/OptionSelectors.qml if you look at the custom model here you can see where it needs the objectName
<elopio> robotfuel: I think the optionselector emulator is pretty high priority. Would you be able to push that branch this week?
<robotfuel> elopio: I have a bug open ithikar said we were not suppose to update the examples
<robotfuel> elopio: the devs had to do it.
<balloons> robotfuel, elopio it seems the objectnames exist for what i'm seeing atm in your branch elopio
<robotfuel> elopio: after 1.4 stuff lands I will push the branch
<elopio> thanks robotfuel
<elopio> balloons: like where? the unit combo boxes?
<balloons>             OptionSelector {
<balloons>                 id: unitsSelector
<balloons>                 objectName: "UnitsSelector"
<balloons> indeed you are doing units_selector.select_single
<robotfuel> balloons: I think he means the labels in the option selector does not have object names.
<robotfuel> elopio: ^ you want objectNames for the labels in the option selector?
<elopio> robotfuel, balloons, yes, for the options in the selector.
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1234020
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234020 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "gallery example app: OptionSelectors should have objectName property to make it testable." [Undecided,Fix committed]
<balloons> I'm not sure I've ever needed to go beyond that.. hmm
<balloons> I think I tried to abstract it a bit more and grab based on the order
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-06
 * balloons wonders about specifying a delegate
<balloons> ah-ha, yeppers
<balloons> I think I got you elopio :-)
<elopio> :) that's the kind of english that I don't get.
<elopio> balloons: do you mean that you could add the objectNames, or that you couldn't?
<balloons> elopio, lol :-) Yes, I believe I can add the objectnames by adding a delegate, and defining the listmodel
<balloons> it sounds more confusing that it is..
<balloons> let me confirm now
<elopio> awesome.
<balloons> woot
<balloons> got it..
<balloons> so you can grab the delgate by objectname and check there text values
<balloons> or whatever you want
<elopio> balloons: that's just what I want.
<elopio> will you propose a merge against trunk that I can use as a prerequisite?
<balloons> sure thing
<elopio> balloons: oh, wait, no, because I already have a prerequisite.
<balloons> elopio, I'll just pass you the qml
<balloons> you can adjust your merge then
<elopio> balloons: or propose your branch against mine.
<elopio> whatever you prefer.
<balloons> i'll push a branch, you merge to yours, commit and we'll go with your mp
<balloons> shoot
<balloons> the short version didn't work and i didn't commit the long one.. haha.. redoing
<balloons> there is one caveat, it break internationalization, if I have to do the other way...
<balloons> elopio, lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-weather-app/optionselector-objectnames
<balloons> I think I have to define the listmodels again, which breaks internationalization due to some weird thing with qt not liking me using non literal values
<balloons> see if that's enough or not
<elopio> balloons: I think that's not what I need, I might be explaining it bad. I need the option with text "Millimeters" to have an objectName="milimetersOption", or something like that.
<balloons> yes elopio I know.. I'm going to have to add the listmodel's too
<balloons> just sucks because it won't let me assign the internationalized strings
<elopio> I think I need a break, I'm just going slower and slower.
<elopio> and while the maguros are stuck, there isn't much I can do.
<elopio> or do you need me now for something else thomi?
<balloons> elopio, ok, pushed the version with listmodels
<balloons> you can select like OptionSelectorDelegate, objectName = WindUnitsSelectorDelegate
<balloons> you'll get multiple returns, you can check the text, and see which one is selected
<balloons> selected  = True
<thomi> elopio: sure, I'm just approving branches as they come up
<elopio> I'm sorry balloons, I'll check it after a little rest.
<elopio> be back in a while,
<balloons> this bug sucks: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-20631
<balloons> elopio, alrighty, whenever you are back around. int'l string support works again.. ugh, so silly
<balloons> that was my qml limit for the day
<elopio> balloons: still around?
<elopio> veebers: the keyboard tests failed: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-master/58/
<elopio> can you please take a look? It might be because of this autopilot-trusty-master environment.
<veebers> elopio: d'oh, sure can
<elopio> thomi: I left rss and weather apps running on autopilot-trusty-master
<elopio> I'm going to have dinner, and then I'll be back to check how they went.
<thomi> cool
<elopio> it's all updated on the etherpad in case you guys want to give them a push.
<elopio> bbl.
<DanChapman> morning all
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey elfy :-)
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, hey mate :-)
<Noskcaj> Have you got time to finish off the testdrive gtk3 work? I'll try to port to python3 when you finish (breaks quickly), so it's probably not worth starting from scratch like you did. All that still needs doing should be fixing glade's files and adding gsettings
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, I've just got to take my boy to school can i talk to you about it when i get back?
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Sure, as long as i'm not asleep then
<Noskcaj> bye
<DanChapman> jibel, hey i read on yesterdays logs you had some concerns with the ubiquity tests picking a random language each time. Would it be better if I was to create a 2 testcases for each scenario 1 in english and the other picks a random language??
<davmor2> Morning all
<elopio> hello everybody.
<TheLordOfTime> o/
<davmor2> morning elopio
<elfy> DanChapman: does autopilot work with thunderbird? lderan is too scared to ask :p
<balloons> elfy, I get Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "autopilot"
<DanChapman> elfy it does but only using process manager which means we are unable to introspect it like other autopilot tests and can only check things like the window title and window visible etc.
<balloons> so I would say no introspection support
<elfy> thanks guys :)
<elfy> probably the same with mousepad then - I think was the same issue
<balloons> autopilot launch -i Gtk leafpad
<balloons> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "autopilot"
<elfy> I can see us getting a lot of that :)
<elfy> on another related note - how's autopilot and images looking for the likes of us?
<DanChapman> same with mouspad "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "autopilot""
<balloons> elfy, thunderbird is not a surprise butthe others are
<balloons> might be able to fix those with some investigating
<elfy> balloons: cool
<DanChapman> is mousepad gtk2?
<elfy> I thought gtk3 - but I could be wrong
 * elfy really ought to do himself a list 
<lderan> DanChapman & balloons thank you :)
<DanChapman> Your welcome lderan :-)
<balloons> not sure what I did ;-) but you are most welcome
<DanChapman> elfy i missed your question just then. Last i read on image testing for your lot was jibel was activating it yesterday.  I'm not sure what the status is on that today though
<elfy> aah yes - I remember seeing that now - sorry
<DanChapman> :-)
<elfy> I don't even know where to go to see results lol
<DanChapman> elfy, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot_ubiquity-devel/
<elfy> DanChapman: thanks
<DanChapman> elfy no problem. Thats the ones that are running atm. When the ones for the flavors come up i'll send you the link :-)
<elfy> woohoo :)
<balloons> DanChapman, re: language.. yes english + random
<balloons> imho
<DanChapman> balloons, ok mate easy enough to do
<balloons> great.. jibel can toss in, but I believe that was the idea.. having an english install keeps things consistent between tests
<elopio> balloons: they merged the weather without your objectName changes. I think now it would be good to wait for the optionselector emulator, and fix it in the nicest way possible
<elopio> what do you think?
<balloons> elopio, I saw that :-(
<balloons> as far as the emulator, wouldn't you still need to define the objectnames?
<elopio> balloons: yes. We need both. So what I'm asking is if you want me to continue your object names branch and merge it today, or would you prefer to wait for the emulator and do the objectNames+emulator when it's ready.
<balloons> elopio, I'd put it in now, may as well.. in case any work is done in that section of the qml
<balloons> leaving it out means it may not merge clean later
<elopio> balloons: ok, I'll grab your branch now or I will forget.
<elopio> balloons: today and tomorrow I'll be cleaning tests everywhere I can :D If you want something, assign a bug to me.
<balloons> elopio, ;-) got t
<TheLordOfTime> balloons: ping
<TheLordOfTime> has that session RE: bugsquad/QA merging had a specific time/date set?
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, setting it now.. and I'm expanding the session list as it's been pointed out I was thinking rather superhumanly that I could get the whole agenda done in one session
<elfy> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21987/community-1311-quality-bugsquad/
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21987/community-1311-quality-bugsquad/
<elfy> ahah - didn't see you there balloons :)
<balloons> lol.. that was in sync
<elfy> spooky
 * elfy should be about (ish) on the Tuesday/Wednesday - try and get a bit more involved this year - as much as is possible with only IRC 
<TheLordOfTime> balloons: awesome, now that this is on my calendar i can see i have to be awake before 2.
<TheLordOfTime> which is easy.
<balloons> elfy, IRC works fine ;-) just having you around would be lovely
<elfy> balloons should tell the rest of the people in his team that if they aren't talking then they should be checking IRC channels as people often get ignored ;)
<elfy> well - it does up to a point :)
<balloons> it's hard to multi-task sometimes if I'm doing the talking as well
<balloons> but I'm getting better
<elfy> I wasn't saying you :)
<elfy> tbh - anyone on any of these sessions who's there on video that isn't talking should be aware of IRC :)
<elfy> balloons: there - does that sound like I'm not pointing fingers now :)
<balloons> elfy, lol.. I speak only for me
<elfy> usually when I say something on IRC - it get's noticed too late and the talkers are then talking about something else
<balloons> no finger pointing felt
<elfy> probably should have said this in #u-c-t :)
<elfy> so I did :)
<balloons> nice
<elfy> I think that makes sense :)
 * elfy keeps thinking about getting a webcam - but the cost of getting a balaclava at the same time just tips it over the edge :)
<balloons> elfy, I'll kindly remind you that you can join audio only
<balloons> webcam is not required.. but a mic is :-)
<elfy> yep - I know that - then I'd have to buy earplugs ... :)
<balloons> elfy, TheLordOfTime see my last email to the qa list for an updated look at the sessions
<elfy> when I actually do it - I'll do both :)
<balloons> let me know if it makes sense :-)
<elfy> stupid tbird filters - mails are in -release ...
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> phillw, pong
<elfy> balloons: looks fine to me - though "Let's talk about revamping calls for testing to let everyone in the community schedule there own" doesn't make sense unless you're mother tongue is English and you read the sentiment rather than the sentence
<balloons> mmm.. well noted.. thank you
<phillw> balloons: with the dropping of cadence from ubuntu, are you going for the alpha / beta stream, or just testing "whenever" until RC?
<phillw> btw, hi elfy I also hope you are well!
<elfy> hey phillw - I'm almost always well - I trust you are kicking too :)
<balloons> phillw, I hope this is thoroughly covered and communicated in exploratory testing session, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1311-quality-community-exploratory-testing, however yes
<balloons> in other words.. I'd like to have people testing all of the time, all cycle
<balloons> and using the release as there daily driver
<phillw> balloons: and for the flavours who prefer milestones?
<balloons> also allowing for people to schedule there own calls for testing, so rather than cadence weeks, perhaps we'll have more special calls for testing
<balloons> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1311-quality-calls-for-testing
<balloons> phillw, for flavors on milestones, nothing changes.. you will do your milestones as usual..
<balloons> as will ubuntu ofc
<balloons> we simply opt out of the earlier ones
<elfy> HA - I'm trying to sort out cadence type testing for us lol
<balloons> i think that is a sane enough way to think of it
<elfy> which is more than we've done before
<elfy> I sort of hope to get people on the packages.qa bandwagon and just test test test
<phillw> elfy: I tried it with lubuntu, it was a big failure. nothing like a dead line to stir the testers into action :)
<balloons> elfy, yep
<elfy> so - a bit of the old and a bit of let's try this for us and see how it goes
<balloons> you might consider pushing exploratory testing, using the release all the time, and then have specific calls for testing
<balloons> aka, like milestones for packages
<balloons> heh
<elfy> phillw: well we did get all the package testing we'd asked for done
<balloons> ^^ rather impressively
<elfy> balloons: from our point of view - we are going to have very specific things land needing testing - but mostly it is abouit get more than 20 people testing stuff
<phillw> balloons: elfy as package testing <> iso testing, when a new release of a package arrives, it is justifiable to ask for a test of it.
<elfy> I'm trying to look ahead at the same time as deal with LTS
<elfy> phillw: up to a point
<elfy> we want more people testing - more people = different ways of using an app
<elfy> a test can only cover so much
<elfy> so ... constant testing/specific tests for specific issues/someone available to fix them
<elfy> it's really about eyes
<phillw> elfy: as balloons just said, do we have more than 20 testers to descend on a test? I think not, certainly for the flavours. Smoke testing, however, is a better route IMHO.
<elfy> well I plan to have more than 20 by the time LTS releases
<phillw> for 14.04 lts, we need some sort of 'stable' pre-release (alpha) and get people to actually USE it, not try to write tests :)
<elfy> I do not want Xubuntu to release with something like the sound indicator issue again
<elfy> phillw: agreed :)
<elfy> we'll not be writing tests :)
<phillw> elfy: we had issues with lubuntu as well :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182038
<phillw> stuff that we never smoke tested.
<elfy> oh I know other's had issues - but they are, while important, not as much so to me :)
<phillw> I had only the zram issue which was solved.. It is not until people actually start using the release do we find out that all the work on auto-tests etc. count for nothing as they can not simulate "real life" :D
<phillw> Never try to 2nd guess a user :P
<elfy> indeed - it's trying to get the few happy to run a dev and released version at the same time
<phillw> good evening from the UK Noskcaj
<elfy> takes someone willing to play with fire a bit - at least someone without a /home ;)
<elfy> hi Noskcaj
<elfy> I'll be running tahr properly next time I get week off
<phillw> elfy: IMHO, I do think that is doable...
<elfy> I do as well with some cajoling
<phillw> elfy: these were my thoughts, which got copied over... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/TheStages
<phillw> we do now have a decent set of instructions for using VM's.
<phillw> goes and fines some super-glue for Noskcaj
<balloons> the goal with exploratory testing is to get more eyes on the release sooner..
<balloons> there's no reason to not be running trusty right now for quality team members :-)
<elfy> there is here balloons - I've not had time to set up the media mount properly ...
<TheLordOfTime> thanks for the +1 on my answer about private bug triage, on Ask Ubuntu, elfy xD
<TheLordOfTime> sorry to add noise, though, to the channel :)
<qengho> phillw: Heya. I'm interested in getting help testing chromium-browser for stable releases.
<qengho> phillw: I've been using the distro development edge to look for and fix problems, but that doesn't get the right bug reports to me quickly enough.
<qengho> phillw: Have any advice?
<elfy> TheLordOfTime: welcome :)
<phillw> qengho: I'm only a tester now! But... the guy looking after chromium is a good guy from my previous involvements with him.  https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable Chad is his name, and from memory, he would like people to test and report back. I always do.
<elfy> TheLordOfTime: it actually is ontopic in here anyway :)
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> elfy: i quoted information and put it there, but the wiki and "HOw to Triage" is the best guide out there
<elfy> aaand really easy to read ;)
<qengho> phillw: Oh, er, I'm Chad.  And thanks.  :)
<elfy> TheLordOfTime: just saying :p
<elfy> qengho: lol
<TheLordOfTime> elfy: heheh
<TheLordOfTime> elfy: true.  The answer on AskUbuntu is a TL;DR version of the how to triage guide xD
<phillw> qengho: oops! But I will continue to test chromium for you :)
<TheLordOfTime> at least, specifically for crash bugs
<elfy> yep
<TheLordOfTime> IDK about security bugs or other projects, because i'm not on the security team, and because other projects have their own guidelines xD
<elfy> :)
<phillw> qengho: I'm currently on Version 30.0.1599.114 Ubuntu 13.10 (30.0.1599.114-0ubuntu1~cm0saucy) do you want me to try a newer version?
<qengho> phillw: hah, thank you.  I'm going to try to get most recent LTS and most recent stable release updated really often in a place where I can just hand tested results to security team to release.
<phillw> qengho: I did install 14.04 pre-alpha today for lubuntu, let me just fire it up and see what version it has
<phillw> qengho: ah, we switched back to firefox! Would it be helpful for me to install it and check what version it is on?
<qengho> phillw: Well, for now that'd be precise and saucy that I'm most interested in.  I'm dev/trusty at least has my eyes already.
<phillw> qengho: I'm running 13.10 as my system (have been since alpha 1 was passed for smoke testing). The only issue I have with chromium is that it has run-aways in CPU usage with facebook.
<qengho> phillw: huh.  Report that Facebook problem?  Shift-ESC to list processes.
<qengho> My Facebook tab gets 2% to 0% CPU.
<phillw> qengho: I just kill the process and restart the tab :)
<elopio> balloons, robotfuel: review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-weather-app/fix1248648-options_object_names/+merge/194217
<robotfuel> elopio: this is for 1.3?
<elopio> robotfuel: no, 1.4.
<elopio> ahh, right, it's full of Eventually(Is(Not(None))) I need to clean that up too.
<robotfuel> self.assertThat(lambda: self.main_window.select_single('OptionSelector', objectName='TemperatureUnitsSelector'), Eventually(Not(Is(None)))) should just be wait_select_single
<elopio> robotfuel: I'll clean that in a different branch so we keep issues separate.
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> elopio, makes sense.. one thing at a time
<robotfuel> elopio: I don't like that it's using an index
<elopio> balloons: I basically reordered the things you had. How can I be sure if I'm not screwing the i18n ?
<robotfuel> elopio: can you give an object name to the item in the option selector?
<elopio> robotfuel: index where? That's precisely what I'm trying to avoid.
<robotfuel>  current_option = units_selector.select_many('ShapeItem')[1]
<robotfuel> for example
<elopio> robotfuel: yes, that's bad. But again, I would prefer that for a future clean up.
<elopio> I would like to split the tests, and get most of those methods on a settings page emulator.
<balloons> elopio, I see.. I too had tried to re-use a generic unitsSelectorDelegate but had trouble with it
<robotfuel> elopio: ok
<balloons> elopio, the int'l thing is that you need to translate in the delegate.. that was the magical secret. listelements can't use functions to set properties
<balloons> too me awhile to come around to that conclusion :-)
<dkessel> good evening
<balloons> dkessel, guten tag
<dkessel> guten abend balloons
<balloons> guten abend I suppose
<balloons> :-)
<dkessel> yay, new indicator package updates... finally =D
<dkessel> and lightdm... +1 :)
 * slickymaster is away: (Dinner time)
<elopio> balloons: I would also like to get reviews from the app devs, so they know how and why we are cleaning things.
<elopio> who can I get from the weather app?
<balloons> elopio, mbo is the man for weather
<balloons> let's ping him
<balloons> not around :-(
<balloons> we can email him
<elopio> balloons: thanks, I'll send an email.
<balloons> elopio, need the email?
<elopio> balloons: I can dig for it on launchpad. No need to take more of your time :)
<elopio> balloons: would it be a good policy to have an approval from one QA and one dev on every branch?
<elopio> or would it be too slow?
<balloons> elopio, we should think about that.. for this 1.4 stuff, let's get it in
<balloons> moving forward, I think it would be good
<balloons> in the past it's been 50/50.. I don't see every merge that doesn't affect tests and vice versa for devs
<elopio> ok, I suppose this is part of the things we will try this cycle focusing on two projects at a time.
 * elopio eats.
<balloons> dkessel, still on saucy right?
<dkessel> balloons, yup... I am. why are you asking?
<balloons> just curious.. I'm not going to ask you to jump through any hoops ;-)
<balloons> gonna be able to make the vUDS stuff?
<dkessel> the vUDS stuff ?-)
<dkessel> oh i see.
<dkessel> no i guess not... i have to work
<balloons> :-( That work thing
<dkessel> so now I placed a reminder in my calendar to review the videos/results after it :)
<balloons> dkessel, that works too.. feel free to add comments in advance on the blueprints or pad
<dkessel> ok fine :)
<balloons> hehe.. I value your opinion..
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonasera
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera
<balloons> come stai?
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-) bene e tu ?
<balloons> bene :-)
<balloons> rss reader treating you well?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no :(  I merged this evening before continuing yesterday's work and found some new failures, I'm trying to fix them :P
<dkessel> balloons, is this about usb-creator-gtk? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-usb-startup-creator
<balloons> dkessel, heck ya.. cool stuff huh?
<dkessel> balloons, mh. well... partly :) improving the usability - yes. not allowing me to create booting usb devices from other linux OS'es - definately no
<balloons> well, this is a community proposal.. I didn't catch the plan to only support ubuntu and nothing else
<dkessel> i like the "making stuff easier idea" - but the unetbootin approach also has a plus... maybe it would be possible to talk with the authors if they would accept a "simple mode"
<balloons> certainly the ubuntu use case is the primary one
<balloons> anyways, do add your thoughts to the proposal
<balloons> we'll discuss them
<balloons> Letozaf_, how's about you? going to be able to make vUDS?
<dkessel> balloons, yes it is a community proposal :) I'll comment on it
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope so, maybe I will be a little late but I won't miss
<balloons> me <3's community proposals.. especially such nice ones
<balloons> Letozaf_, wonderful
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<dkessel> see you the other day :) gute nacht / buena notte (?) :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I see that wait_select_single has been put in rssreader app tests, but I am still using autopilot 1.3 is that ok, or do I have to use autopilot 1.4 ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep ap 1.4 is needed now
<Letozaf_> balloons, autopilot 1.4 is not out yet I think
<thomi> Letozaf_: you need to use autopilot 1.3
<thomi> 1.4!
<balloons> lolo
<balloons> thomi, I did a doubletake
<thomi> sorry :)
<thomi> 3 and 4 are so close to each other on this keyboard ;)
<Letozaf_> balloons, so that wait_select_single is wrong I suppose
<Letozaf_> thomi, :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's supposed to be used in 1.4
<thomi> Letozaf_: well, not really - we need all the apps to be compatible with 1.4 before we can release 1.4 itself
<thomi> that should happen in the next 24 hours *i hope*.
<thomi> Letozaf_: in the mean time, you can get 1.4 by adding ppa:autopilot/experimental
<Letozaf_> thomi, so I should fix rssreader app tests using 1.4 now ? ok, I thought I had to use 1.3
<thomi> Letozaf_: yes - although there may already be an rssreader 1.4 branch... let me check...
<balloons> sorry Letozaf_ if I confused you
<thomi> Letozaf_: ahh, it already landed
<Letozaf_> balloons, not matter
<thomi> Letozaf_: so yeah - we ought to talk about rssreader tests :)
<thomi> they fail in CI often because they try and fetch a real RSS feed
<thomi> ideally, we'd mock out the external server, so they can run without any network access
<Letozaf_> thomi, balloons ok but if I branch rssreader-app tests now, are these tests for 1.4 or 1.3 ?
<thomi> Letozaf_: 1.4
<Letozaf_> thomi, ah ok
<thomi> everything (almost) is 1.4 now, we're just cleaning up the last few projects
<Letozaf_> thomi, balloons ok thanks :D I was working with 1.3 wonder why everything was weired
<Letozaf_> lol
<elopio> Letozaf_: do you know if the rss will work if we add a path to an rss.xml in the local file system instead of the on in canonical.com?
<elopio> I'll just give it a try.
<Letozaf_> elopio, nope never tried, sorry :P
<elopio> Letozaf_: it doesn't work. I think that's where we should start, asking the devs to support also file:// urls.
<Letozaf_> elopio, honestly I never used local feeds, do you use them ?
<elopio> Letozaf_: no, I don't. But that will improve testability a lot letting us test most of the functions with no internet connection and no server.
<Letozaf_> elopio, oh! clear I understand
<elopio> most tests will be faster and simpler.
<Letozaf_> elopio, so yes it would be a good idea
<balloons> so we could include a test file feed with the tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio sounds good
<elopio> balloons, Letozaf_, even better, create it on the fly on the test set up.
<elopio> and then we can modify it on the fly for tests checking updates on the feed.
<balloons> ahh, yes, that works nicely too
<balloons> hehe
<elopio> balloons, Letozaf_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1248737
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248737 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Allow to add feeds from the local file system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elopio> do you know how are the priorities set for this project? It would be great if we can convince the devs to give it a high importance.
<balloons> I set it high, I'll ping the devs to look
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio have you tried rssreader app's tests on a desktop or only on a device ?
<elopio> Letozaf_: I have tried them in trusty desktop, and in trusty nexus 4.
<elopio> they all pass for me, but they might be unstable on CI because they are a little too big, and because of the internet dependency.
<Letozaf_> elopio, I also have tried them on trusty desktop, but do they work for you ? I have the toolbar acting funny
<elopio> thanks balloons.
<balloons> Letozaf_, no, they don't work on the desktop
<elopio> Letozaf_: oh, I tried them yesterday.
<balloons> the app doesn't work on the desktop for me
<balloons> sorry i meant to say that
<elopio> let me run them again.
<balloons> i think i'm unique though, others don't seem to be affected
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! I feel better now, I ran them with trusty and autopilot 1.4
<Letozaf_> balloons, but the toolbar acts strange
<Letozaf_> balloons, what problems have you got on the desktop?
<elopio> yeah, they don't work today.
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok so I'm not the "only one" :P
<elopio> Letozaf_: it seems we are assuming that the toolbar will be visible after entering the feed URL
<elopio> so it will try to click a button that's outside of the window.
<Letozaf_> elopio, yes looks like
<Letozaf_> well guy's it's late for me now, going to bed see you tomorrow! night!
<elopio> Letozaf_: good night.
<alesage> does anyone know, what's the best way in Python to just snoop on D-Bus to listen slash ensure that a signal has been generated?
<alesage> where by 'best' I mean requiring the least effort to set up :)
<balloons> alesage, that's definitely a thomi question
<thomi> hmmm?
<thomi> alesage: use python-dbus and connect to the signal in question?
<alesage> thomi will try thx
<elopio> Can somebody reproduce this bug 1248759 ?
<ubot5> bug 1248759 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Once the toolbar in the Add feeds page is hidden, I can't make it appear anymore" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248759
<elopio> ubuntu-qa? someone still around? ^
<veebers> elopio:
<veebers> elopio: err, my device is just flashing. I can try when it's complete
<elopio> veebers: you can try it on your desktop.
<elopio> branch lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app
<veebers> elopio: ah right, will try now
<veebers> elopio: I can reproduce that bug
<elopio> veebers: thank you.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-07
<pitti> thomi: is there anything else you want me to change on https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/autopilot/print-tree/+merge/192134 ?
<thomi> pitti: thanks for reminding me :)
<pitti> thomi: no rush, was just wondering
<thomi> pitti: approved. want me to top-approve as well?
<pitti> thomi: sure, if you are happy with it; thanks
<pitti> thomi: BTW: wait_select_single() FTW!
<pitti> thomi: all these lambda: Eventually() loops I got rid of!
<thomi> pitti: yeah, I know right?
<thomi> pitti: now we need a strategy to phase out the pass-a-callable-to-assertThat-with-Eventually feature
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: do you find that pulling from ftpmaster.internal/ is usually that slow? the software-properties test has spent 15 minutes on dist-upgrade and installing deps now, pulling with some 30 kB/s
<jibel> pitti, it is usually really fast
<pitti> ah, bit faster now, ~ 300 kB/s, but still painful
<pitti> jibel: ok, so perhaps it's just under particularly heavy load ATM
<pitti> jibel: trying to clean up the mess ATM :)
<jibel> pitti, doing that too :)
<jibel> pitti, I'll monitor the connection speed and if it doesn't improve during the morning I'll notify IS
<pitti> jibel: new systemd in -proposed fixes the conflicts: consolekit, so yesterday's bunch of failures related to pykde should succeed again
<pitti> if s-properties succeeds, I'l retry the others
<pitti> the keystone/cinder/heat bunch is something else, leaving that for the server team
<jibel> pitti, I restarted ubiquity update-manager and ubuntu-release-upgrader
<pitti> ack
<jibel> and apport
<pitti> ok, you beat me to it :)
<jibel> firefox 25 fails with 13 test failures and 2 crash files :/
<jibel> new error in pyzmq:i386 ValueError: bad marshal data (unknown type code)
<jibel> and same error in python-novaclient:i386
<jibel> pitti, 'bad marshal data' is usually a corrupted pyc, right?
 * jibel restarts novaclient
<jibel> keystone and heat failed with a crash file
<jibel> that's lot of different type of failures
<pitti> jibel: not sure about the reason for the bad marshall data, but it sure does sound like a corrupted pyc, yes
<pitti> but they are generated at package install, so that's weird
<pitti> perhaps the new python in -proposed?
<pitti> jibel: I already restarted pyzmq, doesn't help
<jibel> pitti, all 'bad marshal' error happened on wazn, it could be related to the disk errors retoated mentioned last week. But I don't see anything unusual in the kernel logs
<jibel> I'll bring the node down, and retry
<pitti> jibel: oh, i386 specific failures on wazn, that rings a bell..
<pitti> I had hoped that this would have been gone with the upgrade to saucy
<jibel> it could also be a kernel or kvm bug
<pitti> jibel: i. e. you'll stop wazn and retry these tests?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<jibel> wazn-adt actually
<pitti> I need to run to the supermarket, bbl
<jibel> enjoy the supermarket :)
<pitti> "Jenkins Fixed - trusty-adt-pyzmq 4" ☺
<pitti> jibel: need some breakfast :)
<pitti> jibel: odd, that ran on wazn-adt, too
<DanChapman> good morning all
<pitti> jibel: wow, they *all* succeeded now?
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, Hey I just missed you when i got back yesterday. So what's the plan for testdrive?
<jibel> pitti, yes, that's weird.
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<jibel> pitti, the only message I found is "kvm: zapping shadow pages for mmio generation wraparound" but I read it's harmless
<DanChapman> hey elfy :-)
<jibel> morning DanChapman and elfy
<elfy> hi jibel
<DanChapman> Morning jibel o/
<pitti> jibel: I wonder if we should retry mysql-5.5 on !wazn for the fun of it :)
<jibel> DanChapman, so, regarding the english/non-english testcase. IMO we should always test english as reference then another testcase for non-english languages
<jibel> pitti, I think it's different becaue it fails on !wazn and amd64
<jibel> +s
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman. Since porting to python3 (something i'd like to do soon) or Qt (an eventual option if ubuntu goes heavily that was) would break quickly anyway, it's probably best just to use the existing work. If you could finish my branch (quickly stuff and gsettings) it would be great.
<Noskcaj> After that i can try and fix the issues in the coding itself, e.g. giant bin/ files and giant, complex functions inside them
<DanChapman> jibel, ok thats easy enough to do.  The custom install test currently only uses english as its a PITA trying to create the partitions not knowing the language. I'll add the other english testcases today
<DanChapman> Noskcaj. Sure, I will try and find some time over the next week or so and see what I can get done on it :-)
<Noskcaj> Great. If using you branch is easier, feel free. But i don't think it would be
<DanChapman> jibel, should the ubiquity runner now work for all other flavors or just certain ones? I pulled the latest from your branch and tried it with xubuntu but no luck. I see theres a lubuntu config now so i was going to try that
<jibel> DanChapman, it *should* work. I'll try xubuntu.
<DanChapman> jibel i get bsdtar: casper/vmlinuz.efi: Not found in archive for both lubuntu/xubuntu
<jibel> DanChapman, ah, I see the problem.
<jibel> once I'm done with the automated deployment of the jobs
<DanChapman> jibel, cool :-) just so you know i've just pushed the additional testcases to run in english
<jibel> DanChapman, I've setup jenkins for edubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu-gnome and xubuntu with the same tests than the tracker.
<jibel> DanChapman, edubuntu fails to download because it's called dvd instead of daily-live and desktop
<jibel> that'll need a fix in the downloader
<jibel> DanChapman, and I'll file a ticket to have the views created on the public jenkins
<jibel> DanChapman, I splitted all the jobs, with 1 job per testcase. I find easier to read and it's easier to rerun a single test
<DanChapman> jibel, Awesome :-) it's going to be cool to see the output of running the different flavors. Fingers crossed the tests run ok across them all :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, ubuntu-gnome works. I'll fix xubuntu and lubuntu to fallback to vmlinuz if there is no efi and the downloader to make it recognize dvd variants.
<davmor2> Morning all
<DanChapman> jibel, is this a bug with the runner or autopilot itself. Since i uploaded the english testcases if for instance I run the ubiquity_autopilot_tests.tests.test_default testcase it also tries to run the test_default_eng test but they are seperate .py files test_default.py and test_default_eng.py. It seems strange that one would need entirely unique names for each test file
<pitti> jibel: https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubuntu/trusty/paramiko/lp1248706_enable_autopkgtest/+merge/194228 > does that actually test the installed package?
<pitti> jibel: i. e. do you have to call something else to run them against the build tree?
<jibel> pitti, the package uses tox with its own virtualenv to test against the build tree
<jibel> pitti, without tox, test.py only appends tests/ to sys.path and uses paramiko fron the system
<jibel> pitti, then the tests themselves import paramiko they find in path
<jibel> DanChapman, I cannot think of anything in the runner that would do the expansion of test_default to test_default_eng, but I'll check
<DanChapman> jibel ok cheers.  It actually ended up running the test_default_eng first then the test failed trying to run test_default (which is what i originally executed and not _eng) after the install. I'll try and chat with thomi later if its an autopilot issue
<jibel> DanChapman, I confirm there is nothing in the runner
<jibel> the list of tests is built with echo "$TESTNAME" > $workdir/custom-installation/iso-override/var/local/autopilot/testsuites
<jibel> then unpacked in the live session with
<jibel> (cd $SPOOLDIR; touch $(cat $AP_TESTSUITES))
<DanChapman> jibel, ok cool thanks for looking :-) I will catch thomi later then
<pitti> jibel: splendid, thanks
<jibel> DanChapman, its an autopilot bug
<jibel> $ autopilot list ubiquity_autopilot_tests.tests.test_default
<jibel> returns
<jibel>     ubiquity_autopilot_tests.tests.test_default.DefaultInstallTestCase.test_default_install
<jibel>     ubiquity_autopilot_tests.tests.test_default_eng.EnglishDefaultInstallTestCase.test_default_install
<jibel> DanChapman, if you call it test_eng_default that should work around the problem :) but not nice
<DanChapman> jibel, thanks. i'll file a bug for that then, and change the names about and see how it works out :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, FTR autopilot does a test_id.startswith(name) that's why it returns default and default_eng
<jibel> that's annoying
<DanChapman> jibel :-( your right, that is rather annoying.
<jibel> DanChapman, it'd be better to do some kind of regex matching something  like if re.match(name, test_id)
<jibel> that would allow of more precise selection of tests
<jibel> anyway, back to fixing lubuntu and xubuntu
<jibel> DanChapman, FYI gnome-ubuntu test runs fine but never finishes. I'll have a look after L and X
<DanChapman> jibel, ive just run a u-gnome install and it looked like the installation/vm continues after the test has failed/finished. I had to Ctrl+c to terminate qemu as it looked stalled
<jibel> yes same here
<pitti> jibel: can you please forward the python-imaging debdiff to Debian?
<jibel> pitti, yes, I've 2 others to forward too
<pitti> jibel: I uploaded the paramiko one (and committed to Debian)
<pitti> the others need forwarding
<jibel> pitti, excellent, thank you!
<pitti> jibel: I suppose you already ran them through run-adt-test, so I don't have to again?
<jibel> pitti, yes, that's how I developed them. and after pushing the branch I usually do a run-adt-test -S lp:... <package>
<pitti> jibel: ah, the other three introduce the first ubuntu change, so they will stop autosyncs; so you'll be on the hook for merging them :)
<pitti> jibel: or do you just want to send them to Debian and let them trickle back through syncs?
<jibel> pitti, we can just let them go through debian, there is no emergency here
<jibel> DanChapman, I committed a small improvement for better detection of efi. That will fix lubuntu and xubuntu
<jibel> DanChapman, thinking about testcase naming: you could name the 2 default cases, test_default_english and test_default_nonenglish, that'll closely match with the labels on the tracker.
<DanChapman> jibel, yes that sounds a good idea I will do that then :-) awesome on the lubuntu, xubuntu runs gonna give them a try now
<jibel> DanChapman, I'm checking what's wrong with gnome-ubuntu
<jibel> the patch for autopilot for test selection is not that simple because it would change the behavior of autopilot
<jibel> and alternative would be to stop if there is an exact match and proceed with a startwith() otherwise
<pitti> jibel: mind if I drop the empty "Depends:" on adduser to make it start depending on adduser? (it seems odd to not depend on the package you test)
<jibel> pitti, no problem, I realized that adduser is not seeded on a minimal Debian install, so the test wouldn't pass there
<pitti> jibel: I also add your stderr comment to debian/tests/control
<pitti> jibel: aaand .. uploaded, merci!
<jibel> pitti, \o/ more automated tests
 * jibel donne une accolade à pitti
 * pitti te donne une accolade en retour
<pitti> jibel: we now have 0x100 tests, plus that new one
 * pitti goes to finally fix gvfs, too
<elopio> good morning
<SergioMeneses> elopio, morning!
<elopio> hey SergioMeneses. Just yesterday I remembered about your testdrive branch. I'm sorry, a lot of things came this week.
<SergioMeneses> elopio, rightI I dont had time enough to work on it last days =/ maybe this weekend I might do something
<DanChapman> jibel, hey so I have just changed the testcase names to test_english_* & test_nonenglish_*.  Also Lu/Xubuntu are both running great now. Nice job :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, thanks, I'll update the jobs. I'm also fixing lot of little details related to the various environment, autostart are differents, log files are in different places, ...
<jibel> DanChapman, but finally we'll have something running. It is nice to have this early in the cycle. Thank you for your awesome work!
<alesage> pitti I'm having a crash-course in d-bus permissions--to your knowledge, is there a way to modify permissions programatically, i.e. from Python?
<pitti> alesage: no, none at all; just through /etc/dbus/
<alesage> pitti, right, I'm discovering :)
<pitti> alesage: but the usual way these days is to manage permissions of individual methods through polkit
<alesage> polkit, interesting
<pitti> alesage: and only give some coarse-grained policy in the config
<alesage> pitti, have you witnessed that permissions differ in general between phone and desktop?
<alesage> pitti, I'm able to signal on desktop but not on phab
<pitti> alesage: yes, the phone installs some extra policy AFAIK, as does the desktop (policykit-desktop-privileges package)
<alesage> . . . but need to write a few more tests to confirm
<DanChapman> jibel awesome, its great how it's evolved from where it started :-) I have some tidying up of catching the non-fatals and printing them nicely, then on to finishing the dual-boot and upgrade tests. We should end up with a real nice testsuite :-)
<alesage> pitti hmm ok
<jibel> grrr, it's painful all the DEs store their session logs in different places
 * pitti waves good night
<senan> DanChapman, Hello
<DanChapman> good afternoon senan :-)
<senan> DanChapman, Night 10.15 here ;)
<senan> DanChapman, Good Afternoon :)
<DanChapman> senan, :-) your working late tonight then
<senan> DanChapman, I used to come online at this time.. after my day job :)
<senan> DanChapman, I'm facing some difficulty in scan remote folder dialog
<senan> DanChapman, its launching NautilusConnectToServer dialog
<DanChapman> senan, so i guess you can't see that in vis?
<senan> DanChapman, when I close and relaunch vis, sometimes its showing
<senan> DanChapman,but its showing some error while launching scan remote using autopilot
<DanChapman> senan whats the error?
<senan> I've a screenshot
<senan> DanChapman, How do I share the screenshot
<DanChapman> senan use something like http://imgur.com/
<DanChapman> or you could just paste the console output to paste.ubuntu.com
<senan> DanChapman, "Autopilot GTK interfaceloaded." is not a valid folder, could not analyze disk usage
<DanChapman> senan hmmmmm have you pushed your latest work to launchpad so I can take a look?
<senan> DanChapman, No I haven't done anything after that
<senan_> DanChapman, Can I change the name of the file and branch now ?
<DanChapman> senan_, what do you mean change the name of the file?
<elopio> robotfuel: is it called qttest, or qtest?
<senan_> DanChapman, I user test_diskUsageAnalyser.py
<balloons> senan_, bzr move will let you rename it, is that what you are asking?
<senan_> DanChapman, like to change it to analyzer just for consistency
<robotfuel> elopio: is what call?
<robotfuel> elopio: if you are doing qmltestrunner import QtTest 1.0
<elopio> robotfuel: yes, that, the qt test tool.
<senan_> DanChapman, I used a mix of analyzer and analyser..mix of UK and US english
<DanChapman> senan you can either do what balloons said 'bzr move' or you can rename it with nautilus or something but you will have to run 'bzr add' to update your branch then commit & push
 * DanChapman waves to balloons 
 * balloons waves back
<balloons> btw DanChapman glad to see you and jibel connected.. +1 on everything
<balloons> we have a session for vUDS on the project, so we'll get to review everything then too.. looks like we'll have everything in place by then
<senan_> DanChapman,balloons, how do I use bzr move
<balloons> bzr move --help
<balloons> same as mv command.
<balloons> bzr mv test_diskUsageAnalyser.py test_diskusageanalyzer2.py
<senan_> balloons, will  i be able to change the name of the branch
<balloons> bzr push to a new branch name
<balloons> but then you'll loose your mp, etc
<senan_> balloons, what is mp ?
<balloons> your merge proposal ;-)
<senan_> balloons, but that I can do it agin right
<balloons> you can.. but why change the branch name?
<senan_> balloons, same reason spelling
<DanChapman> balloons, thanks we seem to be making good progress now. And yes I subscribed to the blueprint for vUDS yesterday so will be good to review it all :-)
<senan_> balloons, I'll change the file name and keep the branch name same
<senan_> balloons, In india, we follow british english in school and college, but after joining college all the books were american edition
<balloons> senan_, hehe.. yes it can be a little confusing..
<senan_> balloons, sometimes I'll use Colour and sometime color, same as analyzer and analyser
<balloons> you'll see american english from me, which steams elfy sometimes.. but I think he's just given me up as incapable of spelling flavour properly
<elfy> balloons: I saw what you did there :p
<balloons> hehe..
<elfy> sooo - if you can do it right once :p
<balloons> once.. indeed, only once
 * DanChapman can never understand what the need was to take an already legible english word and change it
<elfy> indeed
<elopio> balloons: phablet-test-run ubuntu_weather_app works for you?
<elopio> I'm using image 15, and it can't find the application's dbus
<balloons> elopio, you want me to pull trunk or the image version?
<elopio> balloons: the image version
<balloons> 1.0.154?
<elopio> balloons: yes.
<balloons> k, trying
<balloons> elfy, mm.. blows u for me
<balloons> I'm trying 1.0.155 though
<balloons> looks like some of the tests partially work tho
<elopio> initctl: Unknown instance: com.ubuntu.weather_weather_1.0.154
<elopio> could that be the problem?
<balloons> elopio, I've always gotten that
<balloons> elopio, does it not run through the tests at all?
<balloons> Ran 15 tests in 238.367s
<balloons> FAILED (failures=11)
<elopio> I didn't let all of them run. Let me see.
<davmor2> balloons: there is a no ui-toolkit bug currently that simply mean some views are not visible.  if you open setting and go to time date  I don't know if that is part of the issues that the tests might have.
<davmor2> s/no/known
<balloons> davmor2, thank you
<elopio> FAILED (failures=15)
<elfy> balloons: what does that mean? I've obviously missed a joke somewhere :)
<balloons> elfy, ?
<elfy> <balloons> elfy, mm.. blows u for me
<balloons> elfy, lol, sorry.. intended that for elopio :-) and it should read, "blows up", as in doesn't work
<elopio> balloons: ok, I don't get why the weather app is failing, but the code is too complex. I'll start cleaning it up.
<elopio> but first, I'll take a long lunch to pick my motorcycle... finally.
<balloons> elopio, I'm really trying to circle in on fm
<balloons> elopio, still not gotten it back?
<balloons> wow!
<elopio> I'll be back in two hours.
<thomi> morning
<elopio> balloons: no, it's been one month riding bicycle, I'm really tired :)
<elopio> thomi: hey, good morning. The wait_for_destroy branch failed to land. It would be great if you can kick it.
<balloons> elopio, this was my bike,, pure classic, I love it ;-) http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-_l8UdJKAxiU/T_B1gE1oeYI/AAAAAAAAAB8/pn5EQWR0iZA/s1600/1975+Honda+CB+500+T.JPG
<thomi> elopio: sure
<balloons> elopio, gl
<elopio> balloons: oh, that's pretty.
<elfy> balloons: ok - was a bit worried, looked rather perverse ;)
<elopio> balloons: now I hate mine and want that one :(
<elopio> well, see you later o/
<balloons> elopio, lol, really? people used to turn them into cafe racers.. i love the look of those vintage japanese mfg bikes
<balloons> elopio, send along a pic when you get back hehe
<balloons> elfy, yea, I get the one off statement now.. out of context, hah
<elfy> :)
<cgoldberg> balloons.. nice bike.. what year?
<cgoldberg> balloons.. I had this when I was 18.  it was a 1982 : http://www.ridermagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/web-IMG_0872.jpg
<balloons> cgoldberg, 1975.. they only made them for like 2 years.. it's a 500 twin.. the 450 twins were really popular
<balloons> interesting.. not sure I've ever seen one of those
<balloons> you can see the 80's influences creeping in there :-)
<balloons> I'm not a fan of all the fairing they got into during the 80's
<balloons> that still looks slick
<balloons> cgoldberg, this was my first bike.. I wasn't even 16 and I just rode it around the neighborhood without a license, hah
<balloons> http://p1.bikepics.com/2010%5C08%5C14%5Cbikepics-2039147-full.jpg
<balloons> that little black thing attached was a toolkit.. really a handy bike
<balloons> it got 88 mpg :-p Gas cost me nothing.. 2 galloon tank, i joyrode all summer with 1 fillup
<cgoldberg> balloons, sweet.  I wouldn't mind a small 125cc now for cruising the city
<balloons> such a fun bike to ride, really thinking back now
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, what about that bug on the toolbar, have you guys decided what to do, I mean I am unble to test on my desktop as the tests fail immediatly due to this bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, should I wait for a fix or what?
<balloons> Letozaf_, which bug again?
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug 1248759
<ubot5> bug 1248759 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Once the toolbar in the Add feeds page is hidden, I can't make it appear anymore" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248759
<Letozaf_> balloons, even if on my desktop the problem is a bit different
<Letozaf_> balloons, the toolbar disappears before you can click a button on it
<Letozaf_> balloons, also bug 1231137 is happening to me now
<ubot5> bug 1231137 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Missing "Next" button while adding feed (desktop only)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231137
<balloons> Letozaf_, wild.. I too am noticing toolbar issues with file manager
<balloons> elopio, davmor2 you notice any issues with disappearing toolbars?
<thomi> balloons: who works on the calendar app?
<balloons> thomi, ap testwise, doug5 has been committing things lately ;-)
<doug5> balloons, yep, why?
<thomi> doug5: I'll have a MP for you soon that fixes a few of the failures
<balloons> sorry, got dc'd
<balloons> thomi, https://code.launchpad.net/~acerisara/ubuntu-calendar-app/failing-tests/+merge/193706
<thomi> balloons: doug5: there are a few more fixes needed. shall I base my branch off that one?
<doug5> thomi, ok, cool
<thomi> or off trunk?
<thomi> and let you guys merge it in?
<balloons> thomi, yes I would say so.. I was meaning to get back to reviewing it this afternoon
<balloons> whichever works.. we can merge back your changes easy enough..
<balloons> just an fyi
<thomi> balloons: OK, I'll base it on trunk, and you guys can merge it in
<doug5> thomi, np
<thomi> it fixes the TypeError("A float is required") errors
<thomi> as seen here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/15:20131107.1:20131031.1/4936/calendar-app-autopilot/
<thomi> doug5: there seems to be some hard-coded assumtion that the current year is 2012?
<thomi> maybe that's fixed in the other branch...
<doug5> thomi, where?
<thomi> doug5: actually, i think it's more that the year/month/day is incirmenting on a swipe, instead of decrementing
<doug5> which test?
<thomi> several of them - calendar_app.tests.test_monthview.TestMonthView.test_monthview_go_to_today_prev_year for example
<thomi> and similarly for month,week,day views
<thomi> bzr st
<thomi> oops
<doug5> I don't know about the month view, i'm checking the others
<thomi> doug5: you can get my fixes here: lp:~thomir/autopilot/trunk-fix-ap1.4-errors/tests/autopilot
<thomi> the tests still fail, but they no longer error with autopilot 1.4
<doug5> ok
<thomi> oops, branch location is actually: lp:~thomir/autopilot/trunk-fix-ap1.4-errors
<elopio> balloons: this is the issue I found with the toolbar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1248759
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248759 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Once the toolbar in the Add feeds page is hidden, I can't make it appear anymore" [Critical,Confirmed]
<balloons> elopio, I'm hitting a similar issue with file manager
<balloons> is there something underlying causing it?
<elopio> balloons: when the toolbar has the lock property = True
<elopio> it will start visible, then it will be hidden after 5 seconds
<elopio> and then as it has locked=True, you can't open it anymore.
<elopio> timp assigned the bug to himself, critical, so I suppose he will have a fix tomorrow.
<balloons> elopio, perfect.. So I won't file for fm, just link it
<elopio> balloons: and there's another problem, that if it takes a lot of time for you between opening the toolbar and clicking the button, it can be hidden.
<elopio> he's fixing that here: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ap-toolbar-open/+merge/194122
<balloons> ok doug5 time to look at your branch
<balloons> since mine is bungled by the above :-)
<doug5> cool
<balloons> so the swiping thing.. what conclusion did you arrive at doug5 ?
<doug5> which one?
<elopio> balloons: http://ubuntuone.com/7RKd1HnvVGRVmjjdxis17S
<doug5> next / previous year, month, day?
<balloons> if now.month > 6:  self.drag_page_up()
<doug5> ah
<doug5> now.month could probably be 10
<doug5> conclusion is that the behaviour of the component is weird
<doug5> but I don't know how it works
<Letozaf_> elopio, nice once I had a Kawasaki too, sold it now :D
<doug5> I don't understand why we have 12 elements, but only ten in the tree
<doug5> and if you swipe, you get the remaining but one is missing
<doug5> and the order has changed
<elopio> Letozaf_: :) I've just got mine back, and I won't let it go anymore.
<Letozaf_> elopio, :D
<doug5> sleep time
<doug5> balloons, just drop me a reply on the mp
<balloons> doug5, ok, I'm getting it a bit more
<balloons> so, what if we swiped down and up everytime.. would that populate everything?
<balloons> ohh, lol
<balloons> elopio, nice.. I like the black plated exhaust
<balloons> slick
<balloons> looks like a nighthawk kind of
<thomi> balloons: so with the calendar tests
<thomi> balloons: can you manually merge my branch in? It won't land automatically while the tests fail
<thomi> but I need to eradicate any autopilot 1.4-related errors from the image builds
<thomi> so it's important that my fixes land
<hggdh> balloons: so, it happened: DanChapman is now a member :-)
<hggdh> balloons: nice testimonials, BTW. They did help a lot
<elopio> robotfuel: I was thinking about your button emulator that's pending review.
<elopio> shouldn't all the emulators have a click method?
<elopio> it would be nice to be able to do textfield.click, for example.
<robotfuel> elopio: yes
<thomi> elopio: I pushed back against that the last time it was proposed
<robotfuel> congrats DanChapman
<DanChapman> thanks robotfuel :-)
<thomi> with good reason too - we want to present a unified API. Adding 'click' methods splits the autopilot API with no good reason
<elopio> DanChapman: that's good news.
<thomi> If we want a 'click' method for all UI components, then we should find a way to add it *everywhere*, rather than leaving Gtk/unity7 as second-class citizens
 * DanChapman learnt his lesson with using click methods in emulators ;-)
<thomi> see, DanChapman knows what I'm talking about ;)
<elopio> thomi: can you elaborate on "splits API" ?
<robotfuel> thomi: that makes sense
<thomi> elopio: it means that test authors writing tests against a Qt app have a very different set of tools avalable to them as they do against a Gtk app
<thomi> it changes the API open to test authors depending on what type of UI toolkit they're using, which is something we've managed to avoid till now
<thomi> I'm fine with abstracting away the complexities of how some UI component works
<thomi> but the low-level interaction methods (typing, clicking, dragging etc) should remain the same
<thomi> ...unless, of course, you can add them to autopilot, and have them available everywhere
<elopio> thomi: so, we shouldn't have a Button emulator?
<thomi> like we did with Mouse.click_object
<thomi> elopio: you can have a Button emulator that does other things, just not one with a 'click()' method :)
<robotfuel> elopio: it seems like we should not
<elopio> makes sense.
<thomi> "self.mouse.click_object(my_button)" is pretty simple already, isn't it?
<elopio> thomi: yes, not as simple as my_button.click(), but you have a pretty good point.
<robotfuel> that's a lot more letters than click() :P
<thomi> it is, but I think we can assume that test authors know how to type :P
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-08
<arsonist> hello all, while upgrading the Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 for Trusty Daily iso, the upgrade manager stops working and  displays a message saying that it failed to download the repository information with the following output:       W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.152 80]
<arsonist> , W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.152 80]
<arsonist> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<arsonist> I am using a VM to run the test, this happens after running the update manager while it is checking for updates. Does anybody have the same problem or some info about it? Thank you!
<arsonist> ps: the internet connection works fine
<arsonist> it was a connection problem after all
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> elopio: would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/autopilot-gtk/build-gdbus-binding/+merge/194459 ?
<pitti> elopio: it's rather straightforward, but as we require peer review for everything..
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<elopio> pitti: it looks good. I tried it and the two files where generated.
<elopio> however, I just know a little about cmake. If you might also want a review from somebody that knows more about it.
<elopio> if it's straightforward, maybe it's not necessary.
<DanChapman> morning elfy :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, elfy good morning
<DanChapman> Good morning jibel o/
<jibel> DanChapman, Ubiquity tests found bug 1249207 :)
<ubot5> bug 1249207 in edubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "on Trusty images sources.list contains an entry for Saucy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249207
<pitti> elopio: well, it works under sbuild and with a local mkdir build && (cd build && cmake .. && make -j4), and passes tests; I got that from r8, so it already was in place in the past, so it's good enough for me
<pitti> elopio: (and cmake is a mystery for me too, FWIW
<pitti> elopio: thanks
<pitti> elopio: I'll wait for the PS jenkins run to be triple sure
<elopio> pitti: I top approved it.
<elopio> if jenkins doesn't like it, it will not land.
<DanChapman> jibel, awesome! it's working :-) is the 10.97.254.2 a private IP? I can't access it
<elfy> hi jibel
<elfy> well that's good to hear - I'm just waiting to see what occurs with my images
<jibel> DanChapman, yes it is. Jobs are published to jenkins.qa.u.c (e.g https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubiquity_ap-edubuntu_devel_daily-test_english_default/) but the view is not created
<jibel> I cannot do it myself, I'm waiting for someone to proceed with the creation of the view.
<DanChapman> jibel, thats cool. I can see on jenkins jobs like this https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubiquity_ap-xubuntu_devel_daily-test_english_custom_install/ but it looks like it's trying to run all the tests and not just the custom_install. Are these not the correct views?
<jibel> DanChapman, ah, TESTNAME= , so it runs everything that matches ubiquity_autopilot_tests.tests.* . stupid me :)
<jibel> I'll fix that
<DanChapman> :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, fixed in r53
<jibel> of the runner that is
<DanChapman> jibel lovely :-)
<jibel> r54 fixes an unbound variable
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> balloons: to return the favour of getting ping while not actually here ;)  On calendar I notice that the save toolbar on events wouldn't stay visible when you drop the keyboard and wouldn't rise to click save.  Pretty sure it is still there I'll have a look after though
<davmor2> balloons: yes so create a new event in the calendar definitely doesn't keep the chrome bar in play
<helmut> hi. the autopkgtest wiki page points here. is there a standard way to require the source of a different package (in the most recent version) to be available?
<davmor2> pitti: ^ is this something you can help with at all?
<pitti> helmut: apt-get source <pkgname> :)
<helmut> pitti: ok. fine.
<helmut> can you also tell me whether some infrastructure (on debian or ubuntu) regularly(?) runs those tests and exports the results in a 1) http browsable or 2) notifyable (email?) way?
<helmut> I didn't find anything using google and nothing on jenkins.d.n either.
<helmut> afaik ubuntu uses it for package migration and debian is in the process to do the same.
<jibel> helmut, tests run in the Ubuntu QA lab and results are published on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/
<helmut> thanks
<jibel> helmut, last uploader is notified on failure
<jibel> by email
<helmut> getting used to working with dep8 probably takes some time, but it really looks promising. thanks for the work on it and your answers.
<DanChapman> jibel, quick question so once all the views have been created will the individual jobs for each flavor be collated to display on the ubiquity_ap-*_devel_daily_run result for each flavor??
<MissJule> Hi, I'm new to ISO testing, just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and noticed that the selected keyboard layout isnt there anymore when I boot the freshly installed system, had to add it manually again. where to report this? which package?
<MissJule> I read the "FindRightPackage" page but I'm still confused...
<jibel> DanChapman, I didn't set it up this way, but that's a good idea to aggregate results of downstream jobs. I'll update the configurations
<balloons> MissJule, hmmm
<balloons> indicator-keyboard something or other.. let's see
<balloons> indeed.. indicator-keyboard it is
<MissJule> thank you balloons!
<balloons> yw MissJule :-) ty!
<DanChapman>  jibel, cool :-) it will make it easier to see the jobs as a whole
<DanChapman> balloons, did you see the ubiquity tests caught its first bug today :-)
<balloons> oO nice!
<balloons> I did not actually
<DanChapman> balloons, bug 1249207
<ubot5> bug 1249207 in edubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "on Trusty images sources.list contains an entry for Saucy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249207
<balloons> nicely done!
<jibel> DanChapman, there is something odd with the results of custom_install tests. They return empty junit xml
<jibel> something like:
<jibel> <testsuite errors="0" failures="0" name="" tests="0" time="0.000">
<jibel> </testsuite>
<jibel> stgraber, BTW you might be interested by bug 1249207
<ubot5> bug 1249207 in edubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "on Trusty images sources.list contains an entry for Saucy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249207
<jibel> I filed it against edubuntu-meta because I don't really where it belongs, feel free to reassign
<jibel> +know
<stgraber> wth is going on there...
<stgraber> seems like I'll have to go dig into the cdimage code to see where Edubuntu is getting special cased and hits the wrong code path...
<DanChapman> jibel I had noticed that and also some of the jobs are also are saying 'Latest Test Result (no tests)'
<DanChapman> oh i see they are the jobs from before the name changes
<DanChapman> jibel this is a strange one aswell https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubiquity_ap-ubuntu_devel_daily-test_english_lvm/ARCH=i386,label=rabisu/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/results/var/local/autopilot/junit/ubiquity_autopilot_tests.tests.test_english_lvm.xml
<DanChapman> jibel is the custom install jobs trying to run test_custom_install or test_english_custom_install? the testname for that one stayed the same with test_custom_install
<DanChapman> I should probably change it to test_english_custom_install to match the others
<jibel> DanChapman, ah, thanks, that explains it. I'll fix that
<davmor2> balloons: did you get my reply by the way :)
<balloons> davmor2, ahh yes, from this morning, sounds like you too have experienced the issue
<davmor2> right teatime
<elopio> balloons: my weather clean ups turned into two fixes and a new emulator for the uitoolkit.
<elopio> but there's nobody around to approve them, so it'll have to wait for monday.
<balloons> elopio, hehe.. funnny how that works eh?
<elopio> balloons: yeah, now I'm not sure if I should keep stacking branches
<elopio> who invented dependencies? we should just duplicate everything everywhere.
<balloons> static link everything
<balloons> perfect, done
<elopio> robotfuel: now I'm looking at your mir demo, sorry for the dealy.
<elopio> delay
<elopio> what is this for?
<robotfuel> it's for running the mir demos to for x seconds make sure there are no issues for ci
<robotfuel> elopio: after we get data we can make sure that fps don't drop past x
<robotfuel> elopio: you can see in the default test that it prints fps
<elopio> robotfuel: I'm not sure how to run it.
<elopio> $ python run_demo.py test.out
<elopio> INFO:root:Starting mir display server.
<elopio> ERROR:root:Unable to launch display server: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<robotfuel> elopio: do you have mir installed on your system?
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<Letozaf_> balloons, I got this running apt-get dist-upgrade today: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6384066/   should I report a bug ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<balloons> ohh nice.. indeed, that's a bug in the post-install script
<balloons> new version just went up a few hours ago
<balloons> and you have it :-)
<balloons> file away!
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok :D
<wylde> Hello, I had the same issue today. I found a bug already reported on it here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen-resolution-extra/+bug/1249460
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1249460 in screen-resolution-extra (Ubuntu) "package screen-resolution-extra 0.16 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Letozaf_> balloons, wylde ok fine so I might just mark myself affected by that bug thanks
<balloons> perfect.. wylde you were quick to find it as well, heh
<balloons> it's only been 3 hours
<elopio> robotfuel: I have it now, running as system compositor
<elopio> still the same error.
<robotfuel> elopio: ugh sorry bad internet connection
<robotfuel> elopio: they are sending me a new router/gateway.
<robotfuel> elopio: try running it from tty3 as root, you don't need to run xmir
<robotfuel> elopio: a mir demo will show there, the plan is to run it from openvt with jenkins
<robotfuel> elopio: mir needs to be root to access the /tmp/mir_socket, that will be changing eventually
<elopio> robotfuel: now it says: demo will start in 5 seconds
<elopio> and then, can't get connection.
<elopio> running from tty3 as root
<robotfuel> is mir already running in xmir? I wonder if that could be a problem
<robotfuel> elopio: ^
<elopio> robotfuel: I've never done this before. How do I know if mir si running in xmir?
<robotfuel> elopio: do you have a /tmp/mir_socket?
<robotfuel> elopio: or is unity-system-compositor running?
<elopio> robotfuel: no, I don't. And yes, unity-system-compositor is running.
<elopio> $ ps aux | grep unity-system-compositor
<elopio> elopio    9275  0.0  0.0  11756   964 pts/2    S+   15:00   0:00 grep --color=auto unity-system-compositor
<robotfuel> elopio: a mir server is already running then
<robotfuel> unity-system-compositor is the xmir renderer
<elopio> robotfuel: ok, let me change that.
<elopio> robotfuel, good news is that I could run it on my laptop
<elopio> on tty3
<elopio> bad news is that I thing I broke my desktop :)
<robotfuel> elopio: let me know if I can help you fix your desktop
<elopio> robotfuel: it was due to the nvidia drivers
<elopio> when it was booting, it said I was writing outside hd0
<elopio> now I'm on nouveau.
<elopio> I still have a problem with unity, but I can continue working.
<elopio> robotfuel: so, I think your demo idea makes a lot of sense. It's a good test
<elopio> I think it's complex enough to be worth making tests for it. The self unit tests for this would also help understanding what it does and how.
<elopio> I would split the main function in as many smaller functions as possible, and start adding tests for them, so we are sure that if something fails, it's mir's fault and not your script's fault.
<robotfuel> elopio: the only thing I don't like about it is that I can't do Try: results = get_results except: (write results to file.)
<robotfuel> elopio: so if it fails we don't write the file, but jenkins will record stdout.
<robotfuel> and we log stderr
<elopio> robotfuel: can't you print to a different output stream?
<elopio> and then on finally you can save that stream to a file.
<robotfuel> if the try fails then results doesn't exist because raise an error
<robotfuel> I guess could write to file before raising the error.
<robotfuel> but that's not very elegant.
<elopio> robotfuel: well, you can configure the logging to go to std out/err, and to a file also.
<elopio> or, you could pass a output stream to wait_for_demo_completition, and collect the results there.
<elopio> that output stream could be one that prints to file and to std out too. I don't see it bad.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-09
<DanChapman> morning all
<melodie> hi
<melodie> has anyone had a thought for the System Job Administration gui tool and about when the Ubuntu developer's team might consider working on it again?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-10
<DanChapman> morning all :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-03
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> dkessel: actually no; it's much easier to run autopilot3-sandbox-run, that does all the setup
<dkessel> pitti: OK thanks
<pitti> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#dpkg is weird -- cuneiform has been "in progress" for days, but jenkins is done with it; I retried it two times, and also tried to hand-edit history on snakefruit (doesn't help, always gets reset)
<jibel> pitti, looking
<pitti> jibel: also, I got autopkgtests under control last week (lots of fun untangling vivid :) ); I think we can re-enable notifications now, but I still don't have access to tachash to do that myself :/
<jibel> pitti, okay, I'll do it.
<pitti> jibel: merci! (and sorry for pwning you first time in the morning :/)
<jibel> pitti, something odd happened with cuneiform, I cannot find any results
<jibel> on snakefruit
<pitti> jibel: the results look ok to me in the jenkins artifacts; is that something specific to that package, or was there perhaps a glitch on one of the machines?
<jibel> pitti, I fixed cuneiform, php-horde-javascriptminify-jsmin, php-horde-text-filter-jsmin and r-cran-surveillance by regerenating fake result files that exactly matches the versions in the state file on snakefruit. But I cannot track the cause of the problem because I cannot find the result files on snakefruit that failed to match originally.
<pitti> jibel: argh, thanks!
<pitti> I'll look at r-cran-spatstat, that causes havoc (huge logs and failure)
<elfy> balloons: any idea when the trackers aren't going to 403? been rather a long time now
<knome> elfy, judging on the issue, somebody has to set up the drupal installation as well as the modules again... i'd imagine not a lot of people are comfortable doing that; especially considering there is some customish configuration as well as the data migration to do...
<balloons> elfy, it's going to be a bit
<knome> lazy IS :P
 * balloons is using a desktop pc again for the first time in weeks
<knome> heh
<elfy> balloons: ty
<gQuigs> anyone know how to get the whoopsie identifier for a user from the CL?
<gQuigs> you can get it from the gui by going Dash -> Security & Privacy | Diagnostics -> Show Previous Error Reports
<gQuigs> (you can get it using C like this- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sosreport/+bug/1319160/comments/2)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319160 in sosreport (Ubuntu) "Collect /var/crash info or the users personal crash key" [Medium,Triaged]
<balloons> gQuigs, so you want an easy way to grab the id through a simple cli command?
<gQuigs> balloons: yup, to collect for a sos report
<gQuigs> (collection of logs/config to help debug problems)
<balloons> I don't know offhand, but you could ask bdmurray or ev if such a thing existed
<bdmurray> gQuigs: see /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id
<bdmurray> gQuigs: available starting in utopic
<gQuigs> xnox just showed me I can query by dbus as well..
<gQuigs> thanks all! :)
<wxl> um, packages doesn't have a vivid section. that's not normal either, is it?
<balloons> nice.. not yet anyway
<wxl> ok :)
<elfy> I can't even see it - how do you not it's not got vivid?
<wxl> that's what i mean. it's not listed
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> that's NOT what I mean :)
<wxl> what are you saying?
<elfy> I mean how do you know what packages has - it's still 403ing here :)
<elfy> and it should have at least Xubuntu on it already :)
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/
<elfy> ohhh - I just assumed this being the quality channel we'd be talking about the trackers being down still :p
<wxl> yeah well there's that too
<wxl> i was just surprised and since we had been talking about the tracker previously i didn't know if these were somehow related
<balloons> I have a tracker update actually speaking of which
<wxl> oh
 * wxl claps merrily
<balloons> should I tell you elfy before the rest of the list?
<elfy> nah
<elfy> I can lose the plot anywhere :D
<elfy> balloons: so is good news then?
<balloons> elfy, you'll have to read the mail
<wxl> well
<wxl> that's news
<elfy> balloons: so in the meantime is anything being done with making the trackers more usable this cycle?
<balloons> elfy, there's news on that front also
 * balloons pokes dkessel 
<balloons> in addition to dkessel's fixes for the code, I'm working on making it charmable so it's easier to deploy
<balloons> on top of all of that elfy there's a session at UOS on manual testing; specifically something the canonical QA team is trialing out
<wxl> neat
<balloons> so lots of chat about next week. Any specific session you'd like to have wxl, elfy or anyone else?
<balloons> Need to put together the schedule
<wxl> none that i can think of off hand
<wxl> i was thinking about doing a general update on lubuntu since we're going through some major changes, but that's not necessarily specifically about quality
<balloons> sure.. you should. if possible all flavors should have a general session sharing what's going on imho
<wxl> agreed, though sometimes its less exciting than other times :)
<elfy> well we (Xubuntu) have tried a few times with UOS/UDS and didn't get very much from it
<wxl> elfy: meaning you didn't have many participants?
<elfy> no - just didn't work for us - so we don't do it anymore
<elfy> balloons: well I can't say whether or not charmable will make any difference to the basic usablility of the trackers
<elfy> all I really want to see is that we can get sensible reporting from it
<elfy> and would really really like to be able to look at image history without waiting 5 minutes
<dkessel> balloons: ouch
<balloons> dkessel, :-)
<balloons> if I remember correctly we need to land some fixes for the tracker you had prepped
<dkessel> Oh yes :)
<balloons> elfy, your history bug is something dkessel fixed actually
<balloons> just need to test it
<dkessel> Yup
<elfy> balloons: when is this QA manual session?
<elfy> not on the site that I can see
<balloons> elfy, I need to schedule it, I was in the middle of it when we started conversering
<elfy> aah okey dokey :)
<robotfuel> elopio: will you review this simple MP for me?
<robotfuel> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-bug-1388896/+merge/240496
 * balloons has to twist arms (I mean ask people nicely) to host
<elopio> robotfuel: I will make it when I finish the meeting.
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<elfy> evening Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> elfy, evening to you :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, howzit ?
<elfy> all good thanks :)
<elfy> you?
<Letozaf_> elfy, fine thanks :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, is there a way to launch autopilot launch and vis on the device ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I need it for filemanager
<balloons> Letozaf_, let's take this to #autopilot
<wxl> elfy: stupid question of the day— xubuntu does use lightdm right?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<elfy> yep
<wxl> cool thx
 * wxl goes back to triage ._.
<balloons> Letozaf_, btw I asked andrea to look at it as well. As we spoke about I think it might be useful to have him work on it with you
<balloons> so you can coach him through things
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine I will contact him...
<balloons> Letozaf_, doug5 might be here now?
<doug5> yep, I'm here. I'm trying to run the test cases
<Letozaf_> doug5, ohhh forgot your nik :(
<Letozaf_> doug5, hello :-P
<doug5> Letozaf_, helloooo :)
<elopio> robotfuel: I don't get why are you updating the expected value. I ran your test and got: testtools.matchers._impl.MismatchError: 'No interaction allowed' != ''
<Letozaf_> doug5, if you have any issued just ask me :-P
<elopio> robotfuel: can it be different on the phone?
<robotfuel> elopio: thats the .text property
<robotfuel> elopio: it's failing on the dashboard for both n4 and krillin, I didn't check the desktop
<robotfuel> elopio: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/mako/117:20141031:20141017.2/11188/ubuntuuitoolkit/1878696/
<robotfuel> elopio: the same as the krillin bug report ^
<elopio> robotfuel: in these cases, it's useful when you attach the screenshot to the reported bug.
<robotfuel> is there an easy way to get the screenshot from the subunit file?
<robotfuel> elopio: ^
<elopio> robotfuel: install trv. There is a link to the instructions on the blueprint.
<elopio> hum, wait, I think you can't extract it yet.
<elopio> you can take a screenshot of trv, or use subunitdetails.
<elopio> https://github.com/cgoldberg/subunitdetails
<robotfuel> elopio: it has a screenshot now
<elopio> thanks robotfuel. That is different on vivid desktop. I would ask zsombi or timp, but it's already late for them.
<elopio> robotfuel: please remember to link the things to the blueprint and use the tags.
<elopio> that's how others can find if somebody is already working on failures.
<robotfuel> elopio: I linked the bug in the blueprint. I didn't know about the tags
<robotfuel> elopio: I see it now though so I will update
<elopio> right, I was looking at a different place.
<elopio> thanks man.
<balloons> doug5, so Letozaf_ and I are chatting about getting fm going in #ubuntu-autopilot, heh. You'll need to build the app after your check it out as well
<robotfuel> elopio: I see I can link both branches and bugs.. so I did that
<elopio> robotfuel: yes, thanks
<balloons> so bzr branch lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app, cd ubuntu-filemanager-app, cmake ., make, cd test/autopilot, autopilot3 list filemanager, autopilot3 run -v filemanager.
<balloons> provided you have all the depends, that should work. you can install what is needed by looking in debian/control
<doug5> building...
 * Letozaf_ is building too :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, also noticed there are 2 UI layouts. you can pass -p to get the phone layout, and -t to get tablet
<Letozaf_> balloons, great thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, is it autopilot3 launch -i Qt qmlscene ../../src/app/qml/filemanager.qml -p  ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, from tests/autopilot ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, because I get an error
<Letozaf_> no wait...
<Letozaf_> balloons, do I have to launch the binary and not the qml ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep, launch the binary
<Letozaf_> balloons, so is it  autopilot3 launch ../../src/app/filemanager ? as I still got problems
<Letozaf_> ile:///home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/ubuntu-filemanager-app/src/app/qml/filemanager.qml:147:9: Type FolderListPage unavailable
<balloons> Letozaf_, that sounds betteryes
<balloons> Letozaf_, btw, feel free to update the readme with this info when you commit :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok :) but look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8808105/
<balloons> Letozaf_, I just tried also. I'm sure I got the same errors as you
<Letozaf_> balloons, fiew!
 * Letozaf_ is feeling a bit better :P
 * balloons tries something
<doug5> I guess I miss some dependencies instead http://paste.ubuntu.com/8808127/
<balloons> doug5, yes.. qtdeclarative5-placesmodel0.1, and qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel,
<balloons> the full  list is qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel qtdeclarative5-placesmodel0.1 qtdeclarative5-pamauthentication0.1 qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0 qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-content0.1
<doug5> do I have to setup a specific ppa?
<balloons> doug5, are you on utopic or trusty?
<doug5> utopic
<balloons> doug5, Letozaf_ the dev is on IRC as ajalkane. I'm confused why the app doesn't seem to build cleanly in qtcreator, and what Letozaf_ and I are missing
<balloons> doug5, k that's good. Do some of those depends come back as missing for you?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will follow your chat with ajalkane
<doug5> balloons, yes qtdeclarative5-placesmodel0.1 for example
<balloons> doug5, that's built inside the project.
<balloons> I'm curious if the project itself needs some cleanup on depends.. the pamauth plugin is in project too
<balloons> as is the folderlistmodel plugin
<balloons> Sorry about this. I just messed with these tests a few weeks ago. I thought it would be a good thing to practice
<balloons> I'm not sure how building got some confusing
<balloons> *so confusing
<Letozaf_> balloons, no problem, we are testers, so we are used to these things :--P
<balloons> Letozaf_, I removed local versions of the depends as he suggested
<Letozaf_> balloons, is it working now ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, now I get what doug5 is seeing
<Letozaf_> balloons, by the way I am on Vivid but I suppose it's not so different from Utopic
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh right, more or less the same atm
<balloons> so Letozaf_ doug5 I built it by using qtcreator after downloading, then running the binary in the build directory
<balloons> it builds out of tree
<doug5> ok, let me try
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I will have to use qtcreator and not cmake and make right ?
<balloons> I opened the cmakelists.txt file and I had to select desktop
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea for now, something is off with doing it any other way
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, means I will have to learn to use qtcreator :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol, it's pretty painless to just build with
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> the tests seem to work and run also.. whew
<doug5> balloons, how did you run the tests inside the build directory?
<balloons> doug5, i didn't. I went to the dir I branched in
<balloons> the tests are setup to look for the out of tree build
<balloons> so it expects a binary out there
<balloons> whew, ok funzies
 * Letozaf_ is building with qtcreator  \o/
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I built it. but now should I run autopilot3 launch filemanager or what ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep that should work now
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes its working
<balloons> so doug5 Letozaf_ is using autopilot vis to explore the dbus tree of the application
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I suppose the -p does not work
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, asking ajaklane about it
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<doug6> balloons, see you tomorrow
<Letozaf_> balloons, I might go to bed now... do you mind if I come back tomorrow on this ?
<elopio> nuclearbob: can you please give me the link to app startup tests?
<Letozaf_> balloons, see you tomorrow :) going to bed, goodnight.
<balloons> *.qa.ubuntu.com is live again
<dkessel> \o/
<wxl> email forthcoming i'm assuming balloons ?
<dkessel> and so fast.... :)
<balloons> yep
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-04
<robotfuel> elopio: I took care of the vivid issue so it will pass in both utopic and vivid
<elopio> robotfuel: I don't like to have two different checks.
<elopio> what I wanted was to ask zsombi or timp why it is different.
<robotfuel> elopio: ok, I'll ask in the morning
<elopio> if the versions on utopic is different from the version on vivid
<elopio> then we should update only the test in the utopic branch.
<elopio> but I think there's nothing like that.
<elopio> robotfuel: my guess is that they are only landing things on 14.09, and the version I get on vivid is outdated.
<elopio> in that case, the solution is to stop landing things on 14.09 and start doing it on vivid. 14.09 should be now only for hand-picked important fixes.
<elopio> the text in the disabled gallery text field is clearly not an important fix.
<elopio> robotfuel: also, IMO, a better intermediate solution while they fix the mess with the branches would be to check
<elopio> self.assertNotEqual('This should not be written', textfield_disabled.text)
<elopio> not ideal, but in combination with the other tests that check that clear and write work, it serves the same purpose.
<robotfuel> elopio: I don't like that if the inpute is 'ths should not be written' it will pass
<elopio> or something like this:
<elopio> original_text = textfield_disabled.text
<elopio> textfield_disabled.keyboard.type('This should not be written')
<elopio> self.assertEqual(original_text, textfield_disabled.text)
<robotfuel> elopio: +1
<robotfuel> elopio: :D
<robotfuel> elopio: I just pushed that change
<elopio> robotfuel: I like that last one. Seems like a good improvement no matter the reason why it started failing, so +1 to the branch.
<elopio> however, you found some important underlying issue that I wouldn't like to go unnoticed by us only doing a clever fix.
<elopio> when they reply to you tomorrow, please let the QA team know why the versions are different.
<elopio> I'm hoping this won't happen to the other projects, but it could be the case.
<robotfuel> elopio: <timp> ChrisGagnon: we have only been pushing changes to rtm that were critical, which were very few changes
<robotfuel> <timp> ChrisGagnon: I didn't know we landed anything yet on vivid. But if vivid has our staging branch, then there can be some difference because we continue our development there
<robotfuel> elopio: ^
<elopio> robotfuel: thanks man.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I enabled vivid-setup-testbed, we now have a /current symlink and the images work
<pitti> \o/ no more daily manual dist-upgrading
<elfy> morning pitti jibel
<pitti> hey elfy
<jibel> pitti, Great, thanks!
<jibel> pitti, elfy good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ça va ?
<jibel> pitti, ça va bien et toi?
<pitti> jibel: je suis bien aussi, j'ai dormi bien à nouveau
<dkessel> morning elfy pitti jibel quality :)
<pitti> hey dkessel
<pitti> wie gehts?
<dkessel> danke gut, hoffe dir auch
<average_guy> I am testing vivid-netboot-ppc and during the installation, the UK mirror is the only one presented tho it detects that I am in N. America. Is this normal/cool?
<robotfuel> brendand: has the music-app smoke test ever had working test cases?
<brendand> robotfuel, music-app is being replaced soon
<brendand> robotfuel, well updated
<robotfuel> brendand: so don't triage or try to fix the failing test cases?
<elopio> what's the antonym of false positive?
<elopio> true positive?
<elopio> true negative?
<slickymasterWork> elopio -> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/false_positive
<slickymasterWork> according to ^^^^ it's false negative
<elopio> slickymasterWork: a false negative is not what a want. I want the term for when we find a real bug
<elopio> I will just say that: find a bug
<slickymasterWork> well, clearer than that it's impossible
<alesage> elopio would you show me your attempt to get the unity8 or toolkit autopilot suite under DEP8?
<alesage> elopio, seems like you'd be the furthest along with the initial layout, etc.
<elopio> alesage: I don't seem to have pushed any branches, nor I have the code in my machine.
<elopio> I didn't go too far. The layout is pretty simple, make a script on debian/tests that runs your tests
<elopio> and put the autopkg label on debian/control
<alesage> elopio ok nw, righto, reading the spec
<elopio> just by doing that, I found two big problems so didn't continue with autopkg
<alesage> elopio, we were saying that the calculator has autopkg tests?  balloons?
<elopio> alesage: it does. But for click packages the meta data is different than for debian packages.
<elopio> it has more magic.
<alesage> elopio right ok
 * alesage goes for the source
<elopio> alesage: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<elopio> there are debian examples.
<alesage> elopio, got it, right
<dkessel> balloons: good job on the autopilot primer!
<balloons> dkessel, glad you liked it..It's been sitting in draft since the summer :-(
<dkessel> balloons: well you did finish it ;)
<dkessel> balloons: I noticed there are no netboot images for vivid. Do these get activated later in the cycle?
<elfy> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<balloons> ohh well, elfy is speedy
<dkessel> Oh so it's just cdimage.u.c not listing it. Thanks elfy
 * elfy elfy got one earlier to do the first xubuntu core test - otherwise he'd have not been :p
<dkessel> Yeah wanted to do that too... Couldn't find the iso
<dkessel> Guess that's a bug in the testcase
<elfy> nope
<elfy> we can't link to images as the test is for both 32 and 64 bit
<dkessel> Ah ok
<elfy> and if people are installing it we're kind of assuming they are ok dealing with the netboot installer and should be ok finding it
<dkessel> Well I failed. This will put people off in my opinion
<elfy> dkessel: when I am wanting people to do the test I'll be calling - the last one did actually point at the netboot iso's :)
<elfy> I'm not able to start planning too far yet - not seen a release schedule for vivid <- balloons might have some idea if we'll see anything official soon :p
<balloons> dkessel, yea I can understand.. Modifications to the testcase are always welcome
<balloons> ohh, we never merged your code
<balloons> too much excitement yesterday getting the site itself back up
<elfy> balloons: you understand what about the testcase?
<elfy> and while we're on about testcases - I fiddled with that usb creator one following your comments
 * balloons is staying on target and testing dkessel's 2 changes now
<dkessel> :)
<alesage> balloons, could we have a few min with you this afternoon to walk through an adt-run test on the phone, from your blog post?  finding a "You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list" blockage
<alesage> where by "we" I really mean "me"
<balloons> alesage, lol, what are you trying to do with adt-run? test clicks on the phone or debian packages or ?
<alesage> balloons, just running through this www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/07/a-new-test-runner-approaches.html , trying to do adt-run on device
<alesage> balloons, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8823479
<balloons> alesage, ahh sure. It's gotten easier since I wrote that
<alesage> balloons, lay it on me :)
<balloons> ok, so let's start very simple. To run the calculator tests for what's already on the device, adt-run --click=com.ubuntu.calculator --- ssh -s adb
<alesage> ok
 * alesage tries
<balloons> alesage, also, https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.running-tests.html
<alesage> balloons, /me bookmarks thx
<balloons> alesage, now, if you have local tests you'd like to use, you can see the syntax laid out there. you simply pass it as you where doing as the first arg
<alesage> balloons ok I'm seeing the tests, although I'm seeing a series of apparmor denials?  resulting in no autopilot interface found?  (also dragged into standup mtg brb)
<alesage> balloons nm btw, I see I need some device-setup
<Letozaf_> balloons, doug5 hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, have you got news for filemanager app ?
<elopio> It's a little bit harder to make an autopkg test if we don't have a deb package to start with.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried compiling it and had no errors. but launching autopilot3 launch gives me an error
<doug5> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> doug5, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, paste of the error?
<balloons> alesage, so you are a-ok then or ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8822555/
<balloons> Letozaf_, run from the build dir, not the in-tree build
<balloons> qtcreator builds in a build directory outside of the branched code folder
<Letozaf_> balloons, I used cmake and make... and got this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10083981/Ubuntu%20errors/filemanager.png
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I will build with qtcreator
<balloons> Letozaf_, right we discovered you have to build with qtcreator for now
<balloons> so do a fresh branch, open in qtcreator, buid it then use autopilot launch for the binary in the build dir
<balloons> it's how I got it to work, and it didn't work otherwise :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, we will have to spend some time later figuring out why the build is a bit weird
<balloons> I spoke with Arto about it and he filed some bugs
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, fyi everything is ok now, I have the phone on my desktop :P
 * dkessel wonders if balloons is still on target ;)
<elopio> nuclearbob: ping. Do you undesrtand the output of lttng?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-05
<elopio> veebers: alesage: thomi: I now understand how to run lttng and more or less the output it gives us.
<elopio> I would like to run this for each app MP
<elopio> instead for all the apps at once
<thomi> elopio: that sounds like a good idea, but it's not the focus of this sprint
<elopio> like,
<elopio> thomi: I know. But if I think that this tests shouldn't be handed over to CI, should I still do it?
<thomi> elopio: why do you think we shouldn't be handing over app-startup tests to CI?
<elopio> thomi: because I think we should hand them over to each app developer.
<thomi> elopio: no, this is to measure a baseline.
<thomi> we cna work on detecting regressions against the baseline in the future
<thomi> (in fact, that work is on our backlog already)
<thomi> these need to be running reliably in CI.
<elopio> thomi: we need one baseline per app. So to define a baseline we just have to run the tests for one app many times.
<elopio> I'm not sure how putting all the apps in the same script helps us defining a baseline.
<thomi> Whether all apps are run from the same script, or all run from different branches is an organisational matter. I'm worried that you're now talking about doing work that's outside the scope of this sprint
<thomi> CI need to be able to run all the nfss tests daily, and be responsible for infrastructure breakages
<thomi> that's the goal of this sprint, nothing more
<elopio> thomi: I have thte script for one app now. And can generalize it for many apps. That's one of the goals of the sprint. The second goal is to put it somewhere so it runs continuosly. There's where I think that putting it in a project of its own is not good.
<elopio> I'm doing that, but the fact that we have tests without any link to the code that would make them fail makes me throw this question.
<thomi> elopio: this isn't a functional test though
<thomi> elopio: and we got the reply from CI that the tests should all live in the same place, so it won't be by itself
<thomi> it'll be with the other nfss-based tests
<elopio> thomi: I will do that. I just think that we are giving something to CI that in order to be useful will have to be moved.
<thomi> elopio: eventually, maybe, but I doubt we'll get to that stage any time in the next 6 months, based on our current backlog
<Nothing_Much> oh my goodness I forgot about this
<Nothing_Much> so I read on the QA mailling list that there was a compromise
<Nothing_Much> do I need to change my 1000 character Ubuntu One password?
<Nothing_Much> uh okay
<Nothing_Much> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds/83014/downloads
<Nothing_Much> where are the downloads?
<Nothing_Much> if they're at the image.ubuntu.com link, could somebody bring them over to iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<Nothing_Much> *cdimage.ubuntu.com
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> morning :)
<Nothing_Much> derrr
<Nothing_Much> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds/83014/downloads
<Nothing_Much> where are the downloads?
<Nothing_Much> if they're at the cdimage.ubuntu.com link, could somebody bring them over to iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<slickymasterWork> Nothing_Much -> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20141030.1/
<balloons> Nothing_Much, your passwords are fine and not affected at all.. The tracker uses SSO
<knome> happy wednesday balloons
<balloons> same to you knome
<elopio> good
<elopio>  morning
<balloons> buenos dias elopio
<elopio> hola balloons
<knome> balloons, poked http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-improving-manual-testing
<balloons> knome, awesome. I'll have a look.
<balloons> knome, feel free to poke me if I don't write up a summary of cycle goals after UOS :-)
<knome> will try to remember
<elopio> ping pitti, are you still here? I'm trying to get app startup tests into dep8 and have a initial question.
 * dkessel pokes balloons
<elfy> knome: I see you poked that pad so much - that there's almost nothing left on it - what's happened to all the rest?
<knome> elfy, there wasn't any content :D
<knome> elfy, i had to create the pad ;)
<elfy> orite - new pad
<elfy> http://pad.ubuntu.com/trackers
<knome> yep
<knome> the old one is linked from that
<knome> or is it?
<knome> at least it was at some point..
<elfy> ah yes it is - I was only really interested in the bugs - so didn't read *talk* :)
<knome> lol ;)
<elfy> though I am rather cycnical that most of the bugs will be anything more than Confirmed when we start Wassup Walrus ;)
<balloons> hey dkessel I've not forgotten about you at all. Trust me :-0
<balloons> My internet has given me some trouble, but you are on the ticket today. I WILL merge your stuff
<dkessel> balloons: ok :)
<knome> hallo dkessel
<dkessel> hallo knome
<rhuddie> elopio, hey, how are you getting on with dep8?
<elopio> rhuddie: fine I think. I have a debian/tests/appstartup that's running on qemu.
<elopio> I'm missing some deps and configs, but it's a start
<elopio> rhuddie: how about you?
<rhuddie> elopio, I have added some stuff to debian/tests, but getting some errors with adt-run
<rhuddie> elopio, the branch I have is here https://code.launchpad.net/~rhuddie/ubuntu-test-cases/healthcheck-to-dep8
<elopio> rhuddie: what are the erros?
 * balloons chants I will merge, I will merge
<rhuddie> elopio, like this: badpkg: got 2 lines of results from extract where 4 expected
<rhuddie> elopio, I suspect my debian folder is not configured correctly
<elopio> rhuddie: yes, I'm not sure what's that extract about.
<elopio> rhuddie: you don't get that error when you just sh debian/tests/health-check, right?
<rhuddie> elopio, let me check
<elopio> rhuddie: let me see if this attempt works a little better and I'll push what I have.
<elopio> I started with a sample debian tree, and cut all the things I think I won't need.
<elopio> alesage: how are you doing there?
<rhuddie> elopio, seems I get different errors depending on the adt-run parameters I use.
<rhuddie> elopio, thanks, I'll take a look
<alesage> elopio, I'm just working on getting the lrt tests to run, haven't tried making my own adt-test yet
<elopio> rhuddie: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-test-cases/autopkg-startup/revision/1
<elopio> I first made the qemu image
<pitti> elopio: just back from a 2 hour hangout, and collecting IRC pings now (plus, have a phone call now, argh)
<elopio> adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -v
<pitti> elopio: better just ask :)
<elopio> and then adt-run --built-tree=. --- qemu adt-vivid-amd64-cloud.img
<elopio> pitti: we have a test suite to measure app startup times. Currently the suite launches all the apps. CI wants to have this converted into something that can be run with adt-run, so while converting it I ended up with a debian package without files to install, just tests.
<rhuddie> elopio, thanks. I am running on my device. I'll compare what you have and see how it goes
<elopio> pitti: is that ok? to have packages for dep8 tests only?
<elopio> rhuddie: my tests fails because ubuntu-app-launch doesn't work without X. I'm trying to solve that.
<rhuddie> elopio, at least my tests won't need that :)
<elopio> rhuddie: I think they will.
<elopio> haven't read your tests, but I think they open apps.
<pitti> elopio: why do we need new debs for that?
<pitti> elopio: the app startup time for app foo should be in the deb or click for foo
<elopio> pitti: that's what I said to thomi. But thomi said that's an organizational issue and for now we should just focus on getting this running.
<elopio> and that I should ask you if there's something wrong with having a deb only for ubuntu dep8 tests.
<pitti> elopio: we don't need debs at all for dep-8
<pitti> at most we need deb or click sources
<elopio> pitti: yes, what I have is a debian/control only with sources defined.
<elopio> that seems to run ok, but feels weird.
<pitti> it is
<pitti> if they are currently central, we don't need that
<pitti> and if we want to move them to the corresponding apps, these already have existing sources?
<elopio> pitti: well, I first have to convince CI, thomi and the team to move them to the corresponding apps. We will talk about it on today's standup.
<elopio> pitti: but, where would you put a dep8 test for ubuntu-touch?
<elopio> something that tests the system wide user experience of an installed ubuntu as the user will find it?
<pitti> elopio: ubuntu-touch-meta perhaps? (still OTP)
<pitti> elopio: or touch-session?
<elopio> pitti: that sounds better than making a new branch, to me at least. I'll bring that to the meeting.
<elopio> thanks.
<alesage> elopio ya I don't think LRT, e.g. belongs in any specific source tree
<pitti> those could go also into lp:ubuntu-test-cases ?
<elopio> pitti: ubuntu-test-cases has no debian package.
<elopio> ubuntu-experience-tests does have one.
<pitti> elopio: so what, you just need to add debian/tests/control to the branch :)
<rhuddie> elopio, thanks for the branch. my stuff seems to work better with that
<elopio> rhuddie: cool. I'm still stuck :(
<elopio> + initctl set-env DISPLAY=:99 --global
<elopio> initctl: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.11" (uid=1000 pid=8950 comm="initctl set-env DISPLAY=:99 --global ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6" member="SetEnvList" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init ")
<elopio> pitti: and we also need the debian/control to declare that we are using autopkgtest, right?
<pitti> elopio: adt-run doesn't need that, just if we want to treat it as an actual package and auto-run it through britney
<pitti> elopio: but we have other kinds of tests anyway which also don't come with debian/control Testsuite:
<pitti> elopio: i. e. if the exercise is to get something which you can run with autopkgtest, then debian/tests/ is enough
<elopio> I see.
<pitti> elopio: if it should manifest itself as an actual source package and we want to gate on dependency changes etc., then this package needs debian/control of course (otherwise you couldn't upload it into ubuntu)
<pitti> but I guess CI's main concern is that we can run it on the UCI airline test runner (i. e. the autopkgtest machinery)
<pitti> and have the test metadata in teh same format as all the others
<elopio> pitti: at some point, we would like that many things trigger this tests, like unity, mir, sdk, ual. But that's out of the scope for this week.
<elopio> so we are just getting it to run with adt the most simple way possible
<pitti> elopio: ah, so the "dependency change gating"; yes, for that it's much easier if they are in a package which is in ubuntu and actually depends on mir/sdk/etc.
<pitti> so ubuntu-touch-meta wouldn't actually be the worst place for that
<pitti> ubuntu-touch-session doesn't have a lot of dependencies
 * elopio goes lunch
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-06
<dkessel> good morning!
<elfy> o/
<balloons> dkessel, your changes are on http://162.213.35.92/?q=qatracker
<dkessel> elfy ^ ;)
<balloons> elfy, if you want to test let me know.. I can give you more than a normal user access
<dkessel> balloons, thanks
<balloons> merging the first change now
<balloons> both look good to me
<balloons> all merged ;-)
<balloons> dkessel, did you see we're having a session at UOS on manual testing? I hope you can attend!
<dkessel> \o/
<balloons> the tracker will obviously be a good part of the discussion
<balloons> woot, so I think I'd like to push this to prod now and we can give it a real shakedown
<balloons> that's the web developer inside.. just deploy and see what breaks
<dkessel> :D
<dkessel> balloons: I guess i can attend... but which track is it? can't find it
<elfy> balloons dkessel and what changes are in this test instance?
<balloons> I think it's in community at the moment
<balloons> elfy, date filtering should work now.. so historical builds
<balloons> that and by default the testcase is expanded
<elfy> grrr
<elfy> balloons: can't see any manual testing session
<balloons> elfy, what do you mean? There's not much data out there atm: http://162.213.35.92/?q=qatracker/milestones/1/
<dkessel> balloons: it is not in the schedule :)
<balloons> sadly I'm not in a position to fix that right now
<balloons> dkessel, ohh really? I'll get it scheduled then. it should have autoscheduled
<dkessel> elfy: it is on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/all/ though.... but not schedules for any of the days
<elfy> yea can see it there
<elfy> balloons: and if by what you mean? you refer to grrr - I refer to "testcase is expanded" :)
<elfy> I *really* dislike that ;)
<balloons> elfy, I assumed as much. It's not deployed, but I did merge it :-)
<balloons> elfy, I think it's confusing for it to be collapsed for new users. Why do you want it collapsed?
<elfy> it gets in my way :)
<dkessel> hit space then ;)
<elfy> but not that important
<balloons> elfy, wellI mean you can see summary data on the previous screen
<elfy> balloons: time filter in there appeared to work - but as you say no data
<elfy> balloons: do these fixes include getting rid of icons for bugs?
<balloons> elfy, the merges link to the bugs.. just 2 bugs fixed
<balloons> what's up with the icons for bugs?
<elfy> have you ever tried to find 1 ?
<elfy> amongst 50 you can't even read because they are chinese
<balloons> I usually read the bug report.. I don't hover over them
<elfy> imagine being someone who's just arrived to report a test result for *us*
<elfy> would you WANT to have to do that ? how many people look and just don't bother
<balloons> I'm confused on your point, but I do want to understand. So what's the scenario?
<balloons> the scenario of a new user, reporting a test result yes?
<balloons> and there
<balloons> is a a list of bug icons
<elfy> and to see if there is a bug already reported someone has to mouseover each one to see if it matches something they are seeing
<elfy> tedious
<elfy> very very tedious
<elfy> the ONLY reason that I bother is because I'm XQA - if I wasn't I would just walk away
<balloons> elfy, ahh ok I get it. Yes I agree that should be changed. The bug icons are effectively useless for the reason that so many get reported
<balloons> is there a bug report for this?
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1366581
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366581 in Ubuntu QA Website "Testcase Report page enhancements" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elfy> balloons: was just finding it :)
<balloons> elfy, awesome.. if dkessel has listening ears I'm sure he could help out there.
 * balloons wonders if there is a better design idea
<elfy> there are actually 9 reported bugs from the session that pleia knome and I did http://pad.ubuntu.com/trackers
<elfy> (obviously including the existing at the time ones)
<balloons> right, I would call those priority
<elfy> the 2 have been merged now? that right? when will it be live or is it?
<balloons> yes I merged what's on the dev site I linked
<elfy> so live has date filtering now?
<balloons> I'm working on getting live updated now
<elfy> awesome :)
<dkessel> I will have a look at that pad the other day
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: where is the source code for nfss ?
<nuclearbob> elopio: lp:uci-engine/nf-stats-service
<elopio> thanks!
<elopio>  nuclearbob: that doesn't seem right.
<nuclearbob> elopio: what are you looking for that isn't there
<elopio> oh I get
<elopio> it
<elopio> nuclearbob: I thought it was a branch of uci-engine
<elopio> it's a directory inside the branch.
<nuclearbob> yep
<elopio> nm
<nuclearbob> yeah, sorry, I wrote that ambiguously
<elopio> nuclearbob: I need to get this to done: https://code.launchpad.net/~nuclearbob/uci-engine/nfss-check/+merge/239603
<elopio> it
<elopio> looks correct
<elopio> where you missing something there?
<elopio> *were
<nuclearbob> elopio: I just need a review.  I can poke thomi or fginther or somebody about it
<elopio> nuclearbob: I will see if it works for me and then ping them.
<thomi> I can take a look
<thomi> elopio: ummm... do you mind if I take that and clean it up a bit? or would you rather I give a critical review and you clean it up?
<elopio> thomi: I have no preference. If you have time and want to clean it up, go ahead.
<thomi> elopio: I'll review it - there's a few things I'd like you to fix
<elopio> thomi: ok.
<Letozaf_> hi balloons
<ianorlin> hi I was asked to apport collect bug 1273524 but am having some trouble I tried logging into the guest session and running apport collect it starts to upload asks me to allow launchpad to access my computer log in it asks me to autheticate and give the password
<ubot5> bug 1273524 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "LXDE guest session shows error message "no session for pid <pid for lxsession>"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273524
<balloons> hi Letozaf_
<ianorlin> I can't do it from the guest session if I apport collect from a regular users will it grab the correct info?
<balloons> ianorlin, why did you try from a guest/
<balloons> ?
<ianorlin> the bug is with guest session
<balloons> ianorlin, ahh.. yea, it shouldn't matter
<thomi> elopio: when our meeting is done, there's a review for you here: https://code.launchpad.net/~nuclearbob/uci-engine/nfss-check/+merge/239603
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was trying to run my tests on my device, but having compiled filemanager app in qtcreator's build directory, how am I going to create a click package in the ubuntu-filemanager-app directory if there is no build ?
<elopio> thomi: ack.
<elopio> alesage: veebers: can you guys review this one please? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-test-cases/sample-adt-test/+merge/240974
<balloons> Letozaf_, I would click build in the build dir
<balloons> Letozaf_, that said qtcreator should be able to build the click for you as well
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P not used to qtcreator, but I suppose this is the right time to do so
<veebers> elopio: ack, I'll add it to my list, should hit it soon
<elopio> veebers: thanks.
<balloons> Letozaf_, indeed
<balloons> Letozaf_, also 'click build .' inside the build dir will build you one
<alesage> elopio, ok I'll just run it to verify
<elopio> alesage: that will be nice.
<balloons> Letozaf_, the trouble with doing it that way is you don't have a armhf build, which the phone needs
<balloons> Letozaf_, so I would personally use qtcreator or your own chroot to build it
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me find out how to do it... I think I read it somewhere
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have my device attached to the usb port of my PC, but qtcreator only lets me build application on device and not create a click package
<Letozaf_> you mean I have to have an emulator ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, it should ask you about creating a kit for the device
<balloons> there's a guide for this, one sec
<Letozaf_> balloons, mmm.... I messed around with my qtcreator, I should already have a kit... let me check
<balloons> Letozaf_, I suspect you have a chroot already yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I've got three kits, an amd64 an armhf and i386
<balloons> Letozaf_, brillant. build with armhf andyou should be good
<Letozaf_> balloons, yep, let's try :P
<balloons> perhaps trying out file manager wasn't a good first choice due to all these build requirements
<balloons> for doug5 I mean :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah! I think I have confused him a bit today :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, no problems I will work it out
<doug5> :D
<balloons> doug5, if it helps tackle a test need on something like the calendar might be better as a first try
<balloons> no compliation, qtcreator, or other extras required :-
<balloons> did you get up and running anyway?
<Letozaf_> balloons, he's got an emulator set up, I was just trying to find a way to create a click package for filemanager  to show him how to run tests on a device
<balloons> here's the guide I was looking for: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> following that should allow you to build a cross arch click package as needed.. in this case, compiling for armhf on amd64 or i386
<elopio> veebers: did you manage to talk with ogra, or should I mark it for my first thing to do tomorrow morning?
<elopio> veebers: never mind. I saw your comment on the bug.
<elopio> all happy and green now, awesome. Thanks.
<dkessel> good evening Letozaf_
<veebers> elopio: yeah, I'm chatting with him now :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, the creation of click package fails: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10083981/Ubuntu%20errors/click.png
<Letozaf_> dkessel, good evening how are you ?
<elopio> I've just noticed an sprint side-effect. Now when I read things on IRC I have your real voices in my head :D
<balloons> haunting
<Letozaf_> balloons, MANUAL REVIEW) 'unconfined' not allowed
<dkessel> I am fine thank you
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes it's a special app.. the click should have built just fine still
<balloons> install it anyway
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<elopio> veebers: on your memevents data file branch you have some comments at the end. Is that something that you will do before merging the branch?
<Letozaf_> balloons, there is no click package: command failed /usr/bin/click-review that's the last line
<veebers> elopio: I thought I had pushed the latest that didn't have that, let me dbl check
<Letozaf_> balloons, I cannot find it in the build directory
<Letozaf_> balloons, I made it :P I canceled this line from filemanager.apparmor : "template": "unconfined",
<Letozaf_> I built the package :P hope it works :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I tried to lauch the click package with adt-run but I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8857327/ so probaly I have done something wrong
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh you killed the template? it's needed in order to run
<balloons> Letozaf_, I think the click package is up one directory above the build
<Letozaf_> balloons, I killed what ? :P
<balloons> or possibly in the branch directory
<balloons> Letozaf_, I meant that you removed the unconfined line. It's needed
<Letozaf_> balloons, oooh! :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, version 3.7git2 looks good
<balloons> Letozaf_, is your phone in r/w mode? did you install anything on it?
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I leave the unconfined line the click is not created
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes my phone is in r/w mode and yes I installed a lot of things on it
<balloons> Letozaf_, well before we go through all this.. you didn't actually change the code do you?
<balloons> Letozaf_, the adt issues stem from that looks like :-) That said, the autopilot-touch version looks old
<balloons> Letozaf_, if you didn't change anything, there's no reason to have to push a new click package
<balloons> just use what's already on the device :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I only changed the tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, how do I get the click on the device, I mean where is it placed ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, right, so all this build silliness isn't actually needed anyway
<balloons> adt-run ubuntu-filemanager-app --click=com.ubuntu.filemanager --- ssh -s adb
<balloons> Letozaf_, adt will just use the click already installed if you just pass the name like so
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! cool didn't know you could do that
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea. sometimes we go down rabbit holes we don't need to do
<Letozaf_> balloons, you guys got magic wands
 * dkessel imagines balloons with a wizard hat
 * balloons stands up extra tall
<Letozaf_> lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, bad luck for me tonight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8857435/
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe rebooting the device would help, or maybe I just messed something up
<Letozaf_> balloons, oooh! it's running the com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.latest_armhf.click non the "default" one on the device...
<balloons> Letozaf_, oh right the apt error will still be there
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( no luck I tried again
<balloons> Letozaf_, you really should have a r/o image without extras for best results. That said, since you are r/w, ry removing the stuff you installed. pitti would actually just recommend you reflash and leave it
<balloons> I've not played around as much with adt since autopilot was removed from the image
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will reflash my device and try again, and also leave it r/o ... but tomorrow, now I think I will go to bed :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, sounds good. Let me know how it goes.. And the fun never ends does it? :-)
<balloons> once this stuff with ap being removed and adt being used more instead things should settle
<Letozaf_> balloons, well let's say that we wouldnt' be good testers if we did not have fun doing these things, right ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I enjoy myself :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, night going to bed now, I will let you know how it goes tomorrow
<Letozaf_> balloons, good night
<Letozaf_> doug5, good night to you too
<dkessel> meh. bug 1268359 is still there without any activity on it. I sure won't be able to use the webcam on UOS
<ubot5> bug 1268359 in cheese (Ubuntu) "Dell XPS 15 Built-In Webcam: cheese does not display any image" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268359
<elfy> balloons: you about for a quick question re what autopilot could do?
<balloons> elfy, shoot
<elfy> balloons: ok - so bear with me, I'll be as concise as I can
<balloons> dkessel, any idea on the specific cam? it could be anything on something like that
<elfy> so could we get ap to touch a bunch of files - foo.pdf, foo.mp3, foo etc
<elfy> then get ap to check that each opens with it's default application?
<elfy> balloons: does that make sense?
<elfy> dkessel: watch balloons reply to ^^ as it refers to chat in xubuntu-devel
<balloons> elfy, hmm.. That wouldn't actually need autopilot.
<elfy> balloons: ok - so what *would* it need :)
<balloons> you could do that in bash even I suppose. Just create the files and check for the existence of the default app running after you open with xdg-open
<balloons> I'm saying you could do it very simply
<elfy> yea
<elfy> I am all for that :)
<balloons> lol.. depending on what it was for, it would slot nicely as an autopkgtest I think
<elfy> currently we're at touch and a bunch of right clicks :)
<elfy> balloons: what we are after is a way to mitigate this happening again
<elfy> bug 1382977
<ubot5> bug 1382977 in thunar (Ubuntu Utopic) "[SRU] Thunar open default not respecting mimetype" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382977
<elfy> or at least catching it prior to release
<elfy> all I think we need do is check that app opens from foo - rather than some odd thing
<elfy> balloons: thanks for fixing the ubuntugnome upgrade thing btw - had people PMing me on forum re that :)
<Nothing_Much> Hi everyone
<elfy> hi Nothing_Much :)
<Nothing_Much> Anybody know how to get the i386 15.04 Ubuntu Touch on VirtualBox?
<Nothing_Much> Hey elfy
<balloons> elfy, you are welcome.. as are the gnome folks :-)
<wxl> is touch a possibility on virtualbox???
<wxl> i'd love to do that
<Nothing_Much> wxl: I don't know, that's why I'm asking
<Nothing_Much> I extracted the 15.04 vivid preinstalled i386 Touch image
<Nothing_Much> Though I'm not sure where to go from there
<Nothing_Much> Though some of the files: bin, boot, and dev are empty
<Nothing_Much> From this page: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<wxl> there is an emulator
<Nothing_Much> Yeah, but I can't remember what I did with it :(
<Nothing_Much> I'd rather use VBox anyways
<elfy> Nothing_Much: I thought there was an issue with touch and vbox - but I don't know for sure
<elfy> and hi wxl
<wxl> hi elfy :) how's xubuntuville?
<Nothing_Much> elfy: I know about some issues, but where would I go by installing the image? Should it have still been in a tar.gz or should it be extracted?
<elfy> Nothing_Much: no really - I do lot's for Xubuntu, but as far as Ubuntu is concerned, if someone like balloons asks me to confirm a desktop bug or I'm checking an Xubuntu one is general I don't touch UBuntu much at all
<Nothing_Much> oh ok
<wxl> Nothing_Much: it sounds like what elfy's trying to say is he doesn't touch touch
<Nothing_Much> Teehee
<elfy> wxl: pretty much the same :) we're looking at pushing exploratory testing this cycle
<elfy> lol wxl :)
<wxl> elfy: oh new testcases?
<elfy> no - just not calling for people to test unless we want specific testing done
<elfy> nothing in stone yet though
<wxl> yeah makes sense
<wxl> i'm pushing for that, at least for the change to lxqt
<wxl> i also need some freaking triagers. i swear, i'm the only one.
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I don't do that
<wxl> yeah well i'm sure you have people to do that
<elfy> wxl: does get a bit depressing out at the front trying to get people to join in sometimes :)
<wxl> we don't have a separate bug team. it's part of qa for us
<elfy> wxl: yep
<wxl> totally
<elfy> balloons: so yea - bash does it simply enough, what's the autopktest deal then?
<elfy> nvm - worked it out - not sure that's the right way of looking at this issue
<balloons> elfy, http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep8/
<elfy> yea I'm there :)
<balloons> there's a better link on the ubuntu wiki, but yea
<balloons> it's the easiest way to get them to run as part of a package.. if you are looking for a one off then well
<elfy> this issue is that mimetype's where all wrong, so pdf opened with gimp etc
<elfy> so I can get bash to touch me some files and xdg-open opens them, just want to close them after enough time to see that some random app's not opened now
<elfy> and the package was xubuntu-default-settings and it's Trolltech.conf
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> that was the Qt thing actually lol
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-07
<elfy> but yea, don't think that autopkgtest would be the thing here
<elfy> balloons: any reason you can think of that a testcase couldn't be - make this bash file and run it? these apps should open in this order?
<balloons> elfy, totally doable, but that's the realm of semi-automated
<elfy> yea ... but we don't have a semi-automated test set-up that I know of :)
<balloons> i see no reason it can't be completely automated
<balloons> no user input required
<elfy> you think?
<elfy> so that could be autopilot?
<elfy> hi AlbertoSN_ :)
<AlbertoSN_> Hi!
<balloons> elfy, when I said you could write it in bash I didn't mean it couldn't be automated
<elfy> balloons: probably not - but you forgot my well known antipathy to code :D
<elfy> heh
<elfy> balloons: so I am willing to learn - what, where and how for something like this?
<AlbertoSN_> Holah
<wxl> oh hai
<AlbertoSN_> Hahaha
<balloons> autopilot allows you to introspect specific apps, but you don't need to do that here with what you've described I don't think
<elfy> ok
<balloons> how to learn? Well write it in bash all with basic linux commands
<elfy> yea done that almost :)
<balloons> launch the app, check the process tree to see it launched, kill it and move on
<elfy> oic
<wxl> elfy: if you need bash help, let me know
<elfy> wxl: at the moment I think we're looking at the same thing from different ends of the stick :)
<alesage> balloons, quick adt question: I need to run on the device as root, using the 'Restriction' field just results in "SKIP test: needs root", do you know how to supply?
<elfy> balloons: I don't want to open an app and check it runs foo
<elfy> I want to check default for bar IS foo
<balloons> alesage, wow, that's interesting and wild.. by default you do not run as root for various reasons
<elfy> http://pastebin.com/EjXpVvSe
<alesage> balloons, understandable--this is for LRT, need to wipe crashes, e.g.
<balloons> that might be a pitti question as even running adt itself won't run as root. You can certainly hand-tweak the script I guess, but again I think there would be unintended consequences
<alesage> balloons, ok good answer thanks
<elfy> balloons: ^^ basically does it , makes a file then opens said file with xdg-open
<balloons> alesage, I know originally they did run as root and it borked some things.. you never know, it might all just work
<alesage> balloons, know how to supply root via adt-run? (again I'm already using the Restriction: needs-root)
<elfy> wxl: that ^^ - what I'd like to do is close them as well :)
<alesage> balloons, else I'll ask pitti and report
<balloons> alesage, let me try something
 * elfy really dislikes coding .. 
<balloons> -s is an option for lxc, but not for adb ssh
<wxl> you want to close them all at the end or one at a time elfy?
<alesage> I see, I'm learning, cool
<balloons> alesage, there is something useful in there.. you can specify the ssh user login
<elfy> wxl: in the order they open would be best perhaps after x secs open so you can see they've opened
<balloons> so, passing -l or --login of root perhaps :-)
<balloons> alesage, ^^
<alesage> balloons ok intriguing
<elfy> wxl but it really is just a basic test to make sure that foo opens in bar
<balloons> alesage, play with /usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/adb
<wxl> elfy: yeah well it's kind of difficult to find the process idea in a general way
<elfy> wxl: bug 1382977 was why I'm looking at it
<ubot5> bug 1382977 in thunar (Ubuntu Utopic) "[SRU] Thunar open default not respecting mimetype" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382977
<wxl> elfy: e.g. killall xdg-open isn't goingf to work
<alesage> balloons ok thanks
<balloons> 66 :-)
<elfy> wxl - then people just have to manually close I guess
<wxl> oh wait elfy
<elfy> they're all likely to be error'd apps
<wxl> you can see if $! gives you the right pid
<wxl> e.g. run xdg-open file &
<wxl> then run $!
<wxl> uh
<wxl> no
<wxl> echo $!
<elfy> evince WILL open foo.pdf but stops as it is an empty file
<wxl> then you can use top or whatever to see if it gives you the right pid
<elfy> I JUST want to check that the right app opens
<elfy> wxl well at that point you can just press X in the corner :)
<wxl> if it reliably does, then you can just use "sleep x; kill $!" after every xdg-open
<wxl> elfy: no i'm talking about testing before writing it :þ
<elfy> :)
<elfy> see why balloons runs a mile when I ask a question lol
<wxl> ah it forks poop
 * elfy is running out of people who'll say "Yea" after I've said got a minute :D
<wxl> hahahha
<elfy> see how quiet balloons is :p
<wxl> yeah well i'm not sure what to tell you
<balloons> lol
<elfy> ha ha ha
<balloons> it's dinner time here
<elfy> love you all :D
<balloons> past actually
<balloons> elfy, I think writing the script would be easier, then walking through it
<elfy> balloons: go eat - important task :D
<balloons> wxl sounds like he gets it as well :-)
<balloons> I imagine anyone with a little scripting skills could whip something up.. improvements would be many of course
<elfy> balloons: of course, but I'm code atheist though willing to make it to agnostic
<wxl> well i do a fair amount of scripting but i normally don't have a want of saving PIDs
<wxl> and that's what you need to do is get the PID of the forked process
<wxl> i'm sure there's a way to do ti with C
<elfy> balloons: yea - but I would kinda like to just force my way through on this one :)
 * wxl watches elfy run screaming out of the building
<balloons> k, I'm disconnecting.. my nick will turn grey.. and then.. then there is only darkness until the morning light
<elfy> heh
 * balloons floats away
<elfy> balloons: cya tomorrow then :)
<elfy> wxl: what I am trying to achieve here is probably closer to what *you~* would like
<elfy> being as how we don't don't have paid people lol
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> maybe there's a form somewhere on the ubuntu site where we could request paid people
 * wxl jokes, clearly
<elfy> yea
<elfy> I made that form - sent it in :D
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> maybe we should write a bug report about that
 * wxl is sad to find that bug 1 is closed
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<wxl> oh i HEARD it was closed
<elfy> it got closed
<elfy> then opened
<elfy> then closed
<elfy> ...
 * wxl facepalms
<elfy> well you know ;)
<elfy> was a good bug then - now ...
 * elfy isn't good with zealots whatever the colour - much too old for that :)
<wxl> i kind of liked the notion of it all
<wxl> it was humorous
<wxl> true but humorous
<wxl> but then people got a little to ridiculous abou tit
<wxl> which is sort of how i feel about rms
<wxl> i don't have time for all that complaining and pedantry :)
<elfy> yep
<elfy> same world we live in then ;)
<wxl> hehehe yep
 * wxl uses Google Chrome 
<wxl> NOT chromium
<wxl> yes, if i were captain open source, i woudln't but, hey, it works.
<elfy> well
<elfy> I like neither so don't use them :)
<wxl> yeah well that's your problem XD
<elfy> ha
<elfy> no
<elfy> it's not
<elfy> we don't seed either lol
<wxl> well neither do we honestly
<wxl> https://twitter.com/wxl/status/528574961292541952
<elfy> yea
<elfy> not doing that one lol
<wxl> hehe
<elfy> wxl: so do you think that the simplest method of doing that test ^^ would be to do it in a live session, no worries about someone's oddly named data
<wxl> yeah i think that makes sense
<elfy> and then just physically closing the apps after you've checked the right apps have opened
<wxl> yeah i think that would be best
<wxl> or get someone to write proper python code for it :)
<elfy> LMAO
<elfy> I just did the 'does this work' bit :D
<elfy> wxl you do know I hope that before PHP there was "small green gents"
<elfy> http://www.planetgong.co.uk/cgi-bin/gasmain.cgi?dept=cosmo&title=Code%20Glossary&page=code_glossary&menu=menu
<wxl> i think you're officially scaring me now elfy
<elfy> well you know ... http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=610428
<elfy> PHP code was probably written by a grand kid of the early 70s
<wxl> ah
<elfy> so yea - that could all be made prettier in code, but I'm not sure that for the end result we actually need do more than
<elfy> build this (it's safe)
<elfy> make it executable
<elfy> run it
<elfy> close apps
<elfy> delete the files (which we could probably rm anyway)
<elfy> if nothing else that's a better place to start than right click in a file manager
<elfy> and I guess would be DE agnostic
<elfy> surely wouldn't matter what xdg-open file.mp3 did as long as it works for FAMILY
<elfy> wxl: ^^ does that last bit make sense to you?
<AlbertoSN_> Bye bye
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> alesage: adt-run root> you probably have a password other than "0000", so to get sudo you need to tell it its password: adt-run --click what.ever -- ssh -s adb -- -p s3kr1t
<pitti> balloons: ^
<dkessel> morning pitti :)
<balloons> pitti, you think him not setting the password was it? he seemed to want to run the actually test as roo
<pitti> balloons: yes, very likely; and due to dropping autopilot one now always needs sudo on the device for regenerating the apparmor profile
<alesage> pitti many thanks, just caught this scrollback as I was about to ask :)
<pitti> hey alesage, good morning
<alesage> pitti hiya o/
 * alesage tries to think of any other questions about adt
<balloons> morning alesage
<alesage> balloons hiya o/ how are things?
<balloons> feeling a bit anxious.. ready to get on with things.. yourself?
<alesage> balloons, your feeling anxious is making me feel a bit anxious but otherwise cool calm and collected :)
<balloons> alesage, hehe!
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, evening to you
<balloons> happy friday!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-) happy friday to you too
<Letozaf_> balloons, just wanted to tell you that adt-run works now that I flashed my device
<Letozaf_> balloons, but is there a way to launch only one test at a time with adt-run ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh indeed
<Letozaf_> balloons, :O how ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, for example:
<balloons> ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v calendar_app.tests.test_custom_proxy_objects.NewEventFormTestCase.test_fill_form" adt-run ubuntu-calendar-app/ --click=com.ubuntu.calendar --- ssh -s adb
<balloons> pass the args for autopilot into ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODUL
<balloons> so in this case, I passed a single test and -v
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool thanks a lot
<balloons> ubuntu-qa a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-ap-jenkins-runs/+merge/241143
<Letozaf_> balloons, In filemanager there are more than one Page11 objects so I get errors in my tests : "raise ValueError("More than one item was returned for query"
<balloons> Letozaf_, on that bug report there was a workaround nik90 found
<balloons> if you find the bug, he detailed it
 * balloons looks too
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me search
<balloons> Letozaf_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1341671
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341671 in Autopilot Qt Support "Versioned QML classes are not recognized by their public type name" [High,Confirmed]
<Letozaf_> balloons, thank you, couldn't find it
<elfy> evening balloons Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> elfy, good evening to you :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, so the key as he points out is to add a property string to the object in question. That seems to fix it
<balloons> so I would add a note referencing the bug, and add property strings to the qml. This does mean you'll have to build it though! (or at least replace the qml file)
<balloons> given your issues, I would just focus on having it work on the desktop and let jenkins test also
<Letozaf_> balloons, the test is quite different on the desktop, so it surely will work on the desktop, but doesn't mean it will on the phone
<balloons> elfy, oh I totally forgot
<balloons> elfy, isotracker has dkessel's fixes now
<balloons> can you attempt to break it?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I know. First things first
<balloons> but yea, once that's done we can give building a try again
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, I will add the property and after try building
<balloons> Letozaf_, well I mean you can create desktop builds easy enough so I assume that should let you continue
<elfy> balloons: thanks and you dkessel
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<elfy> but ... would it not be better when looking at historical data to filter before it went off and got 6 months worth for you
<balloons> Letozaf_, I did speak with arto as well about being able to run in phone mode on the desktop; he should be working on it. I'll followup with him
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<elfy> balloons: can't see that's going to make much difference in the loading time when we get to the end of a cycle
<balloons> elfy, what do you mean? it defaults to a month
<balloons> you want 6 months anyway?
<balloons> try grabbing all of utopic
<elfy> oh
<elfy> hang on I'll go look at utopic then :)
<elfy> balloons: aah cool - yep that's awesome :)
<elfy> wasn't easy to tell with vivid :D
<elfy> dkessel: \o/ thank you :)
<dkessel> elfy balloons glad I could help :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-02
 * balloons_ floats in
 * flocculant has a drawing pin
<balloons_> ohh boy
<flocculant> :)
<davmor2> balloons: ah don't worry he's only short and can't reach you up there, unless he has a cane and blutac
<flocculant> I have a good old fashioned bow of yew, a blunt arrow, blutac and a drawing pin :p
<davmor2> equally sufficient
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> depends perhaps on whether balloons is helium or just hot air :)
<balloons> mm.. quite true. It might not be a refreshing pop, but rather a slow leak
<balloons> hiss and a fall to the floor
<flocculant> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-03
<balloons> Morning
<flocculant> hi balloons
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-04
<dkessel> hellooo quality!
<flocculant> :)
<davmor2> hello
<flocculant> hi davmor2
<balloons> Hi hi hi
<flocculant> hi balloons - ready for another day of it I hope :p
<elopio> balloons: oops, I missed the session. Watching the video now.
<balloons> elopio, no worries
<balloons> elopio, if you don't want to watch 30 mins, read the pad
<balloons> Everything I said is more or less in there
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-05
 * balloons does a happy dance
<balloons> UOS is complete.. Another one in the books!
<flocculant> :)
 * flocculant asks balloons how the jenkins for flavours is getting on - to bring him down to earth :p
<balloons> pop!
 * balloons feels deflated again
<balloons> what's in your glass knome?
<balloons> wait, wait.. there's no knome?
<balloons> !!!!
<balloons> ::tears::
<flocculant> oh noes
<flocculant> balloons: so it all went ok I guess then :)
<balloons> flocculant, I've been told everything is done, but one test still fails. That's been the status for a bit now
<flocculant> I did pop by a couple of sessions - but it all seems a bit phone/snappy and not really of much interest to me
<flocculant> right ok - thanks - wasn't sure where it was tbh
<balloons> flocculant, lots of snappy and phone stuff
<balloons> I suppose.. I wasn't really in any of those
<balloons> I did mention xubuntu once today in the future of UOS session
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> did it go BEEEEEP ?
<balloons> BOOP actually
<balloons> how'd you know?
<flocculant> I'm telepathic today
<dkessel> you make me smile guys :)
<dkessel> balloons: so i guess the build results could also be made public then? or are they already?
<balloons> That's the piece i don't know they most certainly are public on Jenkins someplace. Been busy this week with uos but i suspect i could find them if i went hunting
<dkessel> here's your bow and arrow, balloons
 * dkessel hands them over
<dkessel> ;)
<flocculant> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Releases/view/Xenial/
<flocculant> perhaps
<balloons> dkessel, flocculant we spoke about qa plans for the desktop (as in ubuntu, but broadly it also applies to all images) in this session: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22587/1604-lts-desktop-qa-plan/
<flocculant> balloons: I did read the notes for that session
<flocculant> that one and the let's bin usc notes :)
<balloons> talk about gating the images based on the enhanced results, and they wanted to add tests from the problems with the live session not working and rebooting and lightdm doesn't load, etc. Those issues we had the last few cycles
<dkessel> it would be great to have a protection against getting those problems again and again
<flocculant> balloons: at this stage I would like to at least see that the image boots to a desktop
<flocculant> saves that zsync and boot test I do twice a day
<balloons> right right. They were keen to see the same thing
<balloons> biab
<balloons> I didn't even bring it up :-
<flocculant> I suspect I will see you tomorrow then :)
<dkessel> Same for me. bb.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-06
<balloons> morning
<brendand> pitti, is it possible for adt-run to install dependencies in the root file system, assuming the device has been made writable?
<brendand> pitti, we need to tell it the testbed is writable somehow?
<pitti> brendand: no need to tell it, it auto-detects that
<pitti> brendand: i. e. just do --setup-commands 'mount -o remount,rw /'
<pitti> (or if it's already writable, then no further action required)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-08
<dkessel> flocculant: filed bug 1514221
<ubot5> bug 1514221 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "testcase 1578 - parole testcase contains unsupported parameters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514221
#ubuntu-quality 2016-11-10
<Bf_> I'm looking for a way to configure he Wifi in a HP notebook
<Bf_> I can't find problems with the drivers
<Bf_> it does not recognize the wifi hardware
<Bf_> thnaks!
<Bf_> thanks
#ubuntu-quality 2017-11-09
<superm1> Hi all.  I was interested in fixing autopkgtest for a package I maintain (fwupd).  I've got it working on debci now, but on Ubuntu it fails with an error i'm not sure how to properly fix.  http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/fwupd/bionic/amd64
<superm1> the particular error is "Failed to restart dbus.service: Operation refused, unit dbus.service may be requested by dependency only (it is configured to refuse manual start/stop)." which yes, I'm trying to manually start dbus because it's needed in the test environment
<superm1> The debian/tests i'm using is here: https://github.com/hughsie/fwupd/tree/master/contrib/debian/tests
<tsimonq2> superm1: You might have better luck in #ubuntu-devel or maybe #ubuntu-release, that sounds like a builder thing
<superm1> tsimonq2: OK i'll post the same to -devel
